# Ma come fate a "fidarvi"?



## giorgiocan (2 Ottobre 2013)

Parto dal presupposto che qui ci sono diversi traditori che non solo non si rivelano, ma sono decisi a non farlo mai. La domanda è volontariamente ingenua*: non considerate che, a prescindere dalle motivazioni, chi vi è complice potrebbe rivelarsi al posto vostro? O potrebbe volontariamente o meno mettere a rischio la vostra coppia? Insomma, si tradisce in due. Vero, ci sono i casi in cui entrambi i "partecipanti" sono impegnati, quindi l'interesse a tacere è reciproco. Ma non sempre, anzi. Di casi ce ne sono infiniti, in ogni caso il segreto non è mai soltanto vostro (e dura per tutta la vita). Come fate a dormire tranquilli? Date per scontato che se venisse fuori, "Pazienza, sfasciamo tutto"? O c'è un patto non scritto per cui (a meno di truffe e relativi ricatti) gli amanti non si rivelano mai?

*Mi piacerebbe sentire la vostra, che siete pratici. Io non lo sono. Io sono paranoico.


----------



## Homer (2 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Parto dal presupposto che qui ci sono diversi traditori che non solo non si rivelano, ma sono decisi a non farlo mai. La domanda è volontariamente ingenua*: non considerate che, a prescindere dalle motivazioni, chi vi è complice potrebbe rivelarsi al posto vostro? O potrebbe volontariamente o meno mettere a rischio la vostra coppia? Insomma, si tradisce in due. Vero, ci sono i casi in cui entrambi i "partecipanti" sono impegnati, quindi l'interesse a tacere è reciproco. Ma non sempre, anzi. Di casi ce ne sono infiniti, in ogni caso il segreto non è mai soltanto vostro (e dura per tutta la vita). Come fate a dormire tranquilli? Date per scontato che se venisse fuori, "Pazienza, sfasciamo tutto"? O c'è un patto non scritto per cui (a meno di truffe e relativi ricatti) gli amanti non si rivelano mai?
> 
> *Mi piacerebbe sentire la vostra, che siete pratici. Io non lo sono. Io sono paranoico.



Hai fatto una domanda interessante.......

E' la cosa che mi ha più terrorizzato in assoluto quando mi sono fatto l'amante (visto che lei era pure single per cui non aveva nulla da perdere). Infatti ancora prima di chiederle come si chiamava le ho spiegato bene che non doveva rompere le palle.....nella mia famiglia. Ovvio, se la/lo fai incazzare il rischio c'è.....:singleeye:


----------



## cavaliere (2 Ottobre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Hai fatto una domanda interessante.......
> 
> E' la cosa che mi ha più terrorizzato in assoluto quando mi sono fatto l'amante (visto che lei era pure single per cui non aveva nulla da perdere). Infatti ancora prima di chiederle come si chiamava le ho spiegato bene che non doveva rompere le palle.....nella mia famiglia. *Ovvio, se la/lo fai incazzare il rischio c'è*.....:singleeye:


anche nell'essere amanti esistono regole (piu' o meno non scritte), sì che devi mettere sin dall'inizio in conto che, se la/lo fai incazzare violando le regole "non scritte" predette, il colpo sotto la cintura lo puoi ricevere.


----------



## Calipso (2 Ottobre 2013)

Esiste una sorta di codice innanzi tutto. 
Se ti vai ad infilare in una situazione in cui sei la terza persona sai già cosa rischi e quali sono i possibili limiti che potrebbe avere quella relazione ergo: devi avere ben chiaro che non potrai parlare. MAI. Se sei una persona corretta (so che suona strano ma anche da amanti si può essere corretti o scorretti) sei consapevole dei limiti eventuali del tuo ruolo. 

Questo nella "deontologia" dell'amante...

Poi c'è il cuore.... di solito chi diventa amante e dopo un pò vorrebbe qualcosa di diverso, vuole troppo bene all'altra persona per fargli una cosa del genere, senza contare il rischio altissimo di perderla. 

Io ero l'amante di un ragazzo che aveva una ragazza da anni, non vivevano nemmeno insieme quindi nulla di ufficiale...eppure, malgrado tutto, non le ho mai detto nulla. Il problema non era mio, io potevo scegliere se continuare a stare in quella situazione oppure no, ma era LUI a doversi prendere delle responsabilità verso la persona che gli era vicino da anni. Non certamente io. (anche se, detto tra di noi, dopo 3 anni di relazione la tentazione è stata davvero molto forte). 

non so se ti ho risposto in maniera esauriente....almeno nel considerare il rischio statistico nell'avere un'amante.. vista da quella parte


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Parto dal presupposto che qui ci sono diversi traditori che non solo non si rivelano, ma sono decisi a non farlo mai. La domanda è volontariamente ingenua*: non considerate che, a prescindere dalle motivazioni, chi vi è complice potrebbe rivelarsi al posto vostro? O potrebbe volontariamente o meno mettere a rischio la vostra coppia? Insomma, si tradisce in due. Vero, ci sono i casi in cui entrambi i "partecipanti" sono impegnati, quindi l'interesse a tacere è reciproco. Ma non sempre, anzi. Di casi ce ne sono infiniti, in ogni caso il segreto non è mai soltanto vostro (e dura per tutta la vita). Come fate a dormire tranquilli? Date per scontato che se venisse fuori, "Pazienza, sfasciamo tutto"? O c'è un patto non scritto per cui (a meno di truffe e relativi ricatti) gli amanti non si rivelano mai?
> 
> *Mi piacerebbe sentire la vostra, che siete pratici. Io non lo sono. Io sono paranoico.


Semplicemente se non mi fidassi ciecamente della persona con cui vado a letto, non ci andrei.


----------



## Homer (2 Ottobre 2013)

Altro problema che ci si puo porre (nella versione femminile dell'amante), è la paura che il marito di lei scopra tutto e magari è pure cintura nera di Karatè, li sono cazzi, meglio camminare guardandosi bene dietro, anche se, in molte storie che ho letto qui dentro, quasi nessun marito tradito è andato a fare la festa all'amante della moglie


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Altro problema che ci si puo porre (nella versione femminile dell'amante), è la paura che il marito di lei scopra tutto e magari è pure cintura nera di Karatè, li sono cazzi, meglio camminare guardandosi bene dietro, anche se, in molte storie che ho letto qui dentro, *quasi nessun marito tradito è andato a fare la festa all'amante della moglie*



Menomale direi


----------



## Tubarao (2 Ottobre 2013)

I Paduli non hanno etichetta, volano ad ogni latitudine e con tutte le condizioni atmosferiche, preoccuparsi di uno o più o uno meno.


----------



## Homer (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Semplicemente se non mi fidassi ciecamente della persona con cui vado a letto, non ci andrei.


Ma non puoi sapere poi come possano evolvere le dinamiche del rapporto, metti (è già successo in altre storie) che arrivi un punto in cui tu lo vuoi mollare e lui non è d'accordo e inizia a rompere le palle, il rischio che per dispetto ci scappi la spia è molto grande...........addirittura si ammazza per questo (leggasi stalking)


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Semplicemente se non mi fidassi ciecamente della persona con cui vado a letto, non ci andrei.


Sottolineo uno degli elementi della mia domanda. Un segreto del genere è per sempre. Supponiamo tu abbia una relazione ufficiale e un amante. Supponiamo che tronchi (serenamente) con l'amante. Supponiamo che poi tu continui per gli anni a venire la tua relazione, con matrimonio, casa, figli, cane, barca, ecc ecc. Non è che nel frattempo l'altro si dimentica dei vostri trascorsi. Tu però intanto hai accumulato sempre più cose da rovinarti. Insomma, teoricamente sei ricattabile a vita.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Semplicemente se non mi fidassi ciecamente della persona con cui vado a letto, non ci andrei.


Contraddizione fu, come fai a fidarti di una persona che tradisce.


----------



## Homer (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Menomale direi


Hai ragione, ma "animalescamente" parlando (passatemi il termine), per un uomo è la soddisfazione principale, eppure difficilmente viene attuata. 
Io stesso sono stato molte volte tentato di andarlo a trovare fuori dall'ufficio, ma nel momento di partire mi sono semppre fermato per la paura di combinare un casino......perchè in quelle situazioni, quando ce l'hai per le mani, sai quando inizi ma non quando finisci.....


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

ti prendi uno sposato ... così è riscattabile come te ... 

mamma, che brutti pensieri ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Altro problema che ci si puo porre (nella versione femminile dell'amante), è la paura che il marito di lei scopra tutto e magari è pure cintura nera di Karatè, li sono cazzi, meglio camminare guardandosi bene dietro, anche se, in molte storie che ho letto qui dentro, *quasi *nessun marito tradito è andato a fare la festa all'amante della moglie


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sottolineo uno degli elementi della mia domanda. Un segreto del genere è per sempre. Supponiamo tu abbia una relazione ufficiale e un amante. Supponiamo che tronchi (serenamente) con l'amante. Supponiamo che poi tu continui per gli anni a venire la tua relazione, con matrimonio, casa, figli, cane, barca, ecc ecc. Non è che nel frattempo l'altro si dimentica dei vostri trascorsi. Tu però intanto hai accumulato sempre più cose da rovinarti. Insomma, teoricamente sei ricattabile a vita.



Minchia. Non tradire mai se hai tutte queste paure e soprattutto forse è un rischio che si corre. 
Io non ho mai pensato che potesse rovinarmi, single o non single, credo che dipenda davvero molto da che rapporto si instaura


----------



## Tubarao (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Contraddizione fu, come fai a fidarti di una persona che tradisce.


Ma tu non hai mai ricevuto una fregatura da uno che pensavi fossi irreprensibile e invece ZAC.......... ? 

"Uno che tradisce".......niente continuiamo a categorizzare le persone.


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Ottobre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma "animalescamente" parlando (passatemi il termine), per un uomo è la soddisfazione principale, eppure difficilmente viene attuata


Non so se parlerei di soddisfazione. E' vero, per alcuni è così per questione di mentalità. Ma assieme ci sono umiliazione e rabbia verso il partner, oltre a molto altro. Quindi, credo che solo una persona tendenzialmente aggressiva arriverebbe a questa soluzione. Possibili invece mi sembrano altre reazioni, che anche queste novero tra i rischi che consideravo quando ho posto la domanda.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma tu non hai mai ricevuto una fregatura da uno che pensavi fossi irreprensibile e invece ZAC.......... ?
> 
> "Uno che tradisce".......niente continuiamo a categorizzare le persone.


Si :sonar:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma tu non hai mai ricevuto una fregatura da uno che pensavi fossi irreprensibile e invece ZAC.......... ?
> 
> "Uno che tradisce".......niente continuiamo a categorizzare le persone.


Certo che si, ma tu ti fideresti di più di una persona irreprensibile o di un traditore? 

Tuba, ho le mie idee nel tema, e direi che nel tuo caso ne esci bene. ma non voglio scrivere in merito.


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non tradire mai se hai tutte queste paure


Peccato, tardi.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Contraddizione fu, come fai a fidarti di una persona che tradisce.


Quindi tu se scopri che un amico tradisce la moglie smetti di fidarti di lui per qualunque cosa?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma tu non hai mai ricevuto una fregatura da uno che pensavi fossi irreprensibile e invece ZAC.......... ?
> 
> "Uno che tradisce".......niente continuiamo a categorizzare le persone.


Perchè ti spieghi sempre meglio di me?
Pensandoci, quasi tutti si spiegano meglio di me


----------



## Tubarao (2 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si :sonar:



Appunto. Allora non è facendosi l'amante che si corre il pericolo di avere fregature. Si corre il pericolo di avere fregature sempre e comunque, perchè la LA GENTE SONO STRONZI. E la stronzaggine è di solito trasversale alla latitudine, nazionalità, colore della pelle, titolo di studio, preferenze sessuali, etc etc


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè ti spieghi sempre meglio di me?
> Pensandoci, quasi tutti si spiegano meglio di me


Ciao farfalla,

no, non è vero ... a volte tocchi dritto dritto il nervo. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Appunto. Allora non è facendosi l'amante che si corre il pericolo di avere fregature. Si corre il pericolo di avere fregature sempre e comunque, perchè la LA GENTE SONO STRONZI. E la stronzaggine è di solito trasversale alla latitudine, nazionalità, colore della pelle, titolo di studio, preferenze sessuali, etc etc


Ciao

si, Tuba, è così ... piace o non piace. 

non tutti, ma tanti ... purtroppo, 
e in qualsiasi ambito ... 
il prezzo o l'annullamento non avviene mai ... 
o raramente ... o se cadono anche loro in una "categoria" ...

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi tu se scopri che un amico tradisce la moglie smetti di fidarti di lui per qualunque cosa?



Ma si che mi fiderei, certo così tanto da affidarle mia moglie. 

Ma che domande mi fai? stiamo parlando di altro, di comportamenti che come scrive il tuba categorizzano, e infatti si viene categorizzati per quello che si fa e non per quello che non si fa. Cioè a volte anche per quello che non si fa.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Parto dal presupposto che qui ci sono diversi traditori che non solo non si rivelano, ma sono decisi a non farlo mai. La domanda è volontariamente ingenua*: non considerate che, a prescindere dalle motivazioni, chi vi è complice potrebbe rivelarsi al posto vostro? O potrebbe volontariamente o meno mettere a rischio la vostra coppia? Insomma, si tradisce in due. Vero, ci sono i casi in cui entrambi i "partecipanti" sono impegnati, quindi l'interesse a tacere è reciproco. Ma non sempre, anzi. Di casi ce ne sono infiniti, in ogni caso il segreto non è mai soltanto vostro (e dura per tutta la vita). Come fate a dormire tranquilli? Date per scontato che se venisse fuori, "Pazienza, sfasciamo tutto"? O c'è un patto non scritto per cui (a meno di truffe e relativi ricatti) gli amanti non si rivelano mai?
> 
> *Mi piacerebbe sentire la vostra, che siete pratici. Io non lo sono. Io sono paranoico.


Non esiste alcuna regola...in citta'e'successo,che la lei della coppia clandestiana,entrambi sposati,abbia mollato l'amante.l'idiota invece di sparire,io mi sarei volatilizzato,le ha tentate tutte.alla fine e'andato sotto casa,dell''amata'',urlando nome e cognome,e il resto....per la gioia del marito,che non sapeva niente.

A ruoli invertiti,mi e'successo di essere stato minacciato,da single che avevo liquidato.Tutto risolto,in 2 minuti per fortuna...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Appunto. Allora non è facendosi l'amante che si corre il pericolo di avere fregature. Si corre il pericolo di avere fregature sempre e comunque, perchè la LA GENTE SONO STRONZI. E la stronzaggine è di solito trasversale alla latitudine, nazionalità, colore della pelle, titolo di studio, preferenze sessuali, etc etc


Assolutamente si Tuba mi  rimane un super assolutamente si poi non so più come approvar(ti) ... Alla prossima mi sa che ti becchi il super :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si che mi fiderei, certo così tanto da affidarle mia moglie.
> 
> Ma che domande mi fai? stiamo parlando di altro, di comportamenti che come scrive il tuba categorizzano, e infatti si viene categorizzati per quello che si fa e non per quello che non si fa. Cioè a volte anche per quello che non si fa.


Quindi perchè io non dovrei fidarmi di un uomo che tradisce?


----------



## Tubarao (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si che mi fiderei, certo così tanto da affidarle mia moglie.
> 
> Ma che domande mi fai? stiamo parlando di altro, di comportamenti che come scrive il tuba categorizzano, e infatti si viene categorizzati per quello che si fa e non per quello che non si fa. Cioè a volte anche per quello che non si fa.


Quindi se dovessi confidare un segreto a qualcuno, una volta esclusi psicologi e preti, ci restano solo gli amanti seriali mai beccati, perchè sono la prova che con i segreti ci sanno fare. Quindi fidarsi di uno che tradisce non è poi tanto sbagliato.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi perchè io non dovrei fidarmi di un uomo che tradisce?



Rimanendo in tema semplicemente perchè è un bugiardo, tu ti fidi dei bugiardi?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi se dovessi confidare un segreto a qualcuno, una volta esclusi psicologi e preti, ci restano solo gli amanti seriali mai beccati, perchè sono la prova che con i segreti ci sanno fare. Quindi fidarsi di uno che tradisce non è poi tanto sbagliato.


Se dico che adoro quest'uomo rischio troppo?


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi se dovessi confidare un segreto a qualcuno, una volta esclusi psicologi e preti, ci restano solo gli amanti seriali mai beccati, perchè sono la prova che con i segreti ci sanno fare. Quindi fidarsi di uno che tradisce non è poi tanto sbagliato.


Non è proprio così: supponiamo che io uccida qualcuno e lo confidi a te. Tu per accusarmi avresti bisogno di prove, altrimenti ti becchi una denuncia e la cosa probabilmente finisce anche lì. Ma in una relazione clandestina ci possono essere lettere, messaggi, foto, chi più ne ha più ne metta. Inoltre, a meno che non si tratti di una scappatella, magari in vacanza con qualcuno che non riverdai più in tutta la vita, chi ti è complice qualcosa di te lo viene a sapere per forza. Quindi gli elementi per documentare, in qualche modo, li ha.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi se dovessi confidare un segreto a qualcuno, una volta esclusi psicologi e preti, ci restano solo gli amanti seriali mai beccati, perchè sono la prova che con i segreti ci sanno fare. Quindi fidarsi di uno che tradisce non è poi tanto sbagliato.


Quindi se io dovessi fidarmi di una persona irreprensibile o di un traditore sceglierei la persona irreprensibile. Il categorizzare esiste e rifiutare ciò mi sembra non da te tuba, e non pensare a te o alla tua storia.


----------



## Principessa (2 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Parto dal presupposto che qui ci sono diversi traditori che non solo non si rivelano, ma sono decisi a non farlo mai. La domanda è volontariamente ingenua*: non considerate che, a prescindere dalle motivazioni, chi vi è complice potrebbe rivelarsi al posto vostro? O potrebbe volontariamente o meno mettere a rischio la vostra coppia? Insomma, si tradisce in due. Vero, ci sono i casi in cui entrambi i "partecipanti" sono impegnati, quindi l'interesse a tacere è reciproco. Ma non sempre, anzi. Di casi ce ne sono infiniti, in ogni caso il segreto non è mai soltanto vostro (e dura per tutta la vita). Come fate a dormire tranquilli? Date per scontato che se venisse fuori, "Pazienza, sfasciamo tutto"? O c'è un patto non scritto per cui (a meno di truffe e relativi ricatti) gli amanti non si rivelano mai?
> 
> *Mi piacerebbe sentire la vostra, che siete pratici. Io non lo sono. Io sono paranoico.


Si, lo sei. Nel tuo caso è davvero impossibile che esca fuori questa storia. È passato troppo tempo.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se dico che adoro quest'uomo rischio troppo?


Non credo  ...forse .. due tipi che girano qui forse ti diranno  qualcosina :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non credo  ...forse .. due tipi che girano qui forse ti diranno  qualcosina :mrgreen:


Veramente non è di loro che mi preoccupo


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Si, lo sei. Nel tuo caso è davvero impossibile che esca fuori questa storia. È passato troppo tempo.


Premesso che pagherei per la tua disinvoltura, in che modo il tempo riduce il rischio? Tu dimentichi le persone con cui hai avuto una storia (ufficiale e non)? Guarda che sto facendo apposta l'avvocato del diavolo, eh.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Noto con piacere che i discorsi che qua dentro fanno le persone tradite, le loro lamentele, la loro perdita di fiducia di stima e di tutto il loro dolore, non è servito nemmeno a far capire che il traditore perde di credibilità. e poi mi vengono a parlare di scambio di opinioni tra traditi e traditori, mah..!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Veramente non è di loro che mi preoccupo


Urca  Non mi dire che il Tuba è "sotto osservazione" :mrgreen: .... son  da mesi qui ma le dinamiche ancora mi sfuggono ...disattenta :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Premesso che pagherei per la tua disinvoltura, in che modo il tempo riduce il rischio? Tu dimentichi le persone con cui hai avuto una storia (ufficiale e non)? Guarda che sto facendo apposta l'avvocato del diavolo, eh.


Credo sia impossibile dimenticare le persone cob cui hai avuto una storia ance se clandestina e personalmente non lo vorrei nemmeno


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

il categorizzare in sé, non è un problema. 
sono le attribuzioni alla categoria, che portano ad una stigmatizzazione, il problema.
perché solo frutto, di preconcetti ... cioè, si valuta tutta la persona, in base ad una caratteristica.
in questo caso, persino in ambito privato! ... segno di ignoranza ... sry ... 

sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo sia impossibile dimenticare le persone cob cui hai avuto una storia ance se clandestina e personalmente non lo vorrei nemmeno


Esatto.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Esatto.


Non dimenticare non vuol dire fustigarsi peró.
Per te non é un ricordo positivo é questo il problema


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non dimenticare non vuol dire fustigarsi peró.
> Per te non é un ricordo positivo é questo il problema


Mi stai dicendo che finchè lo è per lei io non ho di che temere? E se in un momento random della sua vita lei cambiasse idea? Ripeto che lo faccio apposta, ma mi sembra comunque un argomento interessante.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mi stai dicendo che finchè lo è per lei io non ho di che temere? E se in un momento random della sua vita lei cambiasse idea? Ripeto che lo faccio apposta, ma mi sembra comunque un argomento interessante.


Ti sto dicendo che la tua storia si é chiusa da anni. Ricordala senza tytti i sensi di colpa. Perdonati visto che ne senti il bisogno e vai avanti, non esiste motivaziobe perché lei debba sputtanarti


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Appunto. Allora non è facendosi l'amante che si corre il pericolo di avere fregature. Si corre il pericolo di avere fregature sempre e comunque, perchè la LA GENTE SONO STRONZI. E la stronzaggine è di solito trasversale alla latitudine, nazionalità, colore della pelle, titolo di studio, preferenze sessuali, etc etc


se mi dici che ti cancelli sappi che non ti credo:mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (2 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Premesso che pagherei per la tua disinvoltura, in che modo il tempo riduce il rischio? Tu dimentichi le persone con cui hai avuto una storia (ufficiale e non)? Guarda che sto facendo apposta l'avvocato del diavolo, eh.


Il tempo riduce il rischio perché fa sbiadire i ricordi e i sentimenti.
Non dimentico nessuno, ma i miei ex che non sento più li vedo come un capitolo chiuso.

Anche il mio primo ragazzo - 12 anni fa - che mi ha fatto molto male.

Quando stava con me era un 29enne libero, ora è sposato e ha 3 figli. Lo so perché ho visto un suo profilo, una volta soltanto, per curiosità.

Mi potevo vendicare, se avessi avuto modo, qualche anno dopo. Ma dopo tutto questo tempo, non esiste più per me...

Se tu ti sei lasciato bene con la tua ex amante, qual è il problema?


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Veramente non è di loro che mi preoccupo


non sono 2.  sono 1 e dovresti essere sempre molto preoccupata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Urca  Non mi dire che il Tuba è "sotto osservazione" :mrgreen: .... son  da mesi qui ma le dinamiche ancora mi sfuggono ...disattenta :mexican:


mi piace la tua non chalance :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sono 2.  sono 1 e dovresti essere sempre molto preoccupata


Mi sembra anxhe in tema con il 3d il tuo intervento.....


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi piace la tua non chalance :mexican:


Paura


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Parto dal presupposto che qui ci sono diversi traditori che non solo non si rivelano, ma sono decisi a non farlo mai. La domanda è volontariamente ingenua*: non considerate che, a prescindere dalle motivazioni, chi vi è complice potrebbe rivelarsi al posto vostro? O potrebbe volontariamente o meno mettere a rischio la vostra coppia? Insomma, si tradisce in due. Vero, ci sono i casi in cui entrambi i "partecipanti" sono impegnati, quindi l'interesse a tacere è reciproco. Ma non sempre, anzi. Di casi ce ne sono infiniti, in ogni caso* il segreto non è mai soltanto vostro* (e dura per tutta la vita). Come fate a dormire tranquilli? Date per scontato che se venisse fuori, "Pazienza, sfasciamo tutto"? O c'è un patto non scritto per cui (a meno di truffe e relativi ricatti) gli amanti non si rivelano mai?
> 
> *Mi piacerebbe sentire la vostra, che siete pratici. Io non lo sono. Io sono paranoico.


è vero
non lo so, non ci penso
forse perchè ho trovato l'uomo che fa per me, a cui non devo dire o spiegare nulla perchè capisce già tutto da solo
per questa sua sensibilità nei confronti di una donnaccia inaffidabile come me meriterebbe un monumento


----------



## Principessa (2 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è vero
> non lo so, non ci penso
> forse perchè ho trovato l'uomo che fa per me, a cui non devo dire o spiegare nulla perchè capisce già tutto da solo
> per questa sua sensibilità nei confronti di una donnaccia inaffidabile come me meriterebbe un monumento


che bel pensiero!

Anche io sento questo per Helios!

Ha preso veramente una bella croce sulle spalle accollandosi una come me come compagna.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi piace la tua non chalance :mexican:


A me piace la tua schiettezza ....mi sto a preoccupa' :mexican:se tocco il Tuba c'è qualcuna che mi fa fuori??:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Paura


Ma  di chi !!:mrgreen: M'arriva una tranvata senza che mi accorgo ?:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Contraddizione fu, come fai a fidarti di una persona che tradisce.


Già lo disse Lothar...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi tu se scopri che un amico tradisce la moglie smetti di fidarti di lui per qualunque cosa?


Beh per lo meno stai attento che non frequenti la tua di moglie no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Noto con piacere che i discorsi che qua dentro fanno le persone tradite, le loro lamentele, la loro perdita di fiducia di stima e di tutto il loro dolore, non è servito nemmeno a far capire che il traditore perde di credibilità. e poi mi vengono a parlare di scambio di opinioni tra traditi e traditori, mah..!


Grande.
Ma amico mio, non aggiungere verbo
sennò parte la solfa: Ma tu Ultimo hai detto a tua moglie che hai tradito?
So che stai mordendoti le labbra e ti dici...
Maledetta quella volta che mi fidai a raccontare questa mia esperienza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Visto a fidarsi?


----------



## devastata (2 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Parto dal presupposto che qui ci sono diversi traditori che non solo non si rivelano, ma sono decisi a non farlo mai. La domanda è volontariamente ingenua*: non considerate che, a prescindere dalle motivazioni, chi vi è complice potrebbe rivelarsi al posto vostro? O potrebbe volontariamente o meno mettere a rischio la vostra coppia? Insomma, si tradisce in due. Vero, ci sono i casi in cui entrambi i "partecipanti" sono impegnati, quindi l'interesse a tacere è reciproco. Ma non sempre, anzi. Di casi ce ne sono infiniti, in ogni caso il segreto non è mai soltanto vostro (e dura per tutta la vita). Come fate a dormire tranquilli? Date per scontato che se venisse fuori, "Pazienza, sfasciamo tutto"? O c'è un patto non scritto per cui (a meno di truffe e relativi ricatti) gli amanti non si rivelano mai?
> 
> *Mi piacerebbe sentire la vostra, che siete pratici. Io non lo sono. Io sono paranoico.


A molti va bene a qualcuno capita.

A mio marito e'  andata  malissimo. Dopo essersi divertito per quasi sei anni. 
Lei non era sposata e lo ricattava.
Quando fu stanca di aspettare, cosa non lo so, dopo varie telefonate anonime ed un msg su Fb a mia figlia si decise a comunicarmelo. Squallida.
Rischiano meno i traditori mordi e fuggi.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Il tempo riduce il rischio perché fa sbiadire i ricordi e i sentimenti.
> Non dimentico nessuno, ma i miei ex che non sento più li vedo come un capitolo chiuso.
> 
> Anche il mio primo ragazzo - 12 anni fa - che mi ha fatto molto male.
> ...


Sai non vedo il modo...
Perchè sai a me è capitato che una è venuta a piantar casini...
Mi bastò dire a mia moglie...non darle retta che è una mitomane...

Secondo te a chi credette mia moglie?
A me suo marito o alla lei che dopo anni veniva a far casino?

Mia moglie le disse...
Ok ama te, ma ha sposato me: renditi conto.

Quindi se andavi a piantar casini rischiavi di venir vieppiù umiliata.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Parto dal presupposto che qui ci sono diversi traditori che non solo non si rivelano, ma sono decisi a non farlo mai. La domanda è volontariamente ingenua*: non considerate che, a prescindere dalle motivazioni, chi vi è complice potrebbe rivelarsi al posto vostro? O potrebbe volontariamente o meno mettere a rischio la vostra coppia? Insomma, si tradisce in due. Vero, ci sono i casi in cui entrambi i "partecipanti" sono impegnati, quindi l'interesse a tacere è reciproco. Ma non sempre, anzi. Di casi ce ne sono infiniti, in ogni caso il segreto non è mai soltanto vostro (e dura per tutta la vita). Come fate a dormire tranquilli? Date per scontato che se venisse fuori, "Pazienza, sfasciamo tutto"? O c'è un patto non scritto per cui (a meno di truffe e relativi ricatti) gli amanti non si rivelano mai?
> 
> *Mi piacerebbe sentire la vostra, che siete pratici. Io non lo sono. Io sono paranoico.


Io non mi fido, comunque.
E infatti mi aspetto sempre il peggio no?
Ecco perchè viaggio sempre con il culo parato.
Ho imparato comunque a mie spese...
Ed evito rigorosamente certi tipi di donna.
Loro hanno in mezzo le gambe le tibia incrociate di chi tocca muore.

Solo in un caso sono intervenuto con un marito dicendogli ti prego levami dai coglioni tua moglie.
Lui mi disse, capisco, e ti ringrazio, scusala...ti garantisco che...

Ma in quel caso io mi ero fermato prima
e appunto non volevo fare niente con lei...
e mai avrei sospettato che dare il due di picche a na femmina la rendesse così iena.

Mi diceva io ne ho finchè voglio e io...ma allora perchè ti intestardisci con me? Qua si finisce a letto e NON VOGLIO.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2013)

Insomma gli amanti sono collusi in un crimine.
Devono avere entrambi gli stessi interessi da salvaguardare.
E allora appunto entrambi sono pronti a mollare tutto se le acque si fanno cattive.

Ovvio cosa capita?
CHi esige il di troppo e il di più si mette nei guai, no?


----------



## Tubarao (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi se io dovessi fidarmi di una persona irreprensibile o di un traditore sceglierei la persona irreprensibile. Il categorizzare esiste e rifiutare ciò mi sembra non da te tuba, e non pensare a te o alla tua storia.


Vado a caso citando i primi che mi vengono in mente senza sbattermi in ricerche varie.

Lady Diana.
Il Principe Carlo.
John Kennedy (non mi ricordo se era sposato anche il fratello)
Sarkozy.
Woody Allen.
Giulio Cesare.
Davide.

Se per assurdo questi fossero venditori di macchine usate, scommetto che compreresti da loro a occhi chiusi, ma indovina cosa hanno in comune


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vado a caso citando i primi che mi vengono in mente senza sbattermi in ricerche varie.
> 
> Lady Diana.
> Il Principe Carlo.
> ...



Tubarao, vogliamo fare la lista di traditori e traditi nel mondo? Ma di che stiamo a parlare? a cosa vogliamo arrivare?

Il traditore passa per colui di cui avere fiducia, il tradito colui che non merita fiducia. Ok mi sta bene. Bye bye.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande.
> Ma amico mio, non aggiungere verbo
> sennò parte la solfa: Ma tu Ultimo hai detto a tua moglie che hai tradito?
> So che stai mordendoti le labbra e ti dici...
> ...


Avrei dovuto darti retta sin dall'inizio, mi hai avvertito non una o due volte ma ripetutamente.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tubarao, vogliamo fare la lista di traditori e traditi nel mondo? Ma di che stiamo a parlare? a cosa vogliamo arrivare?
> 
> Il traditore passa per colui di cui avere fiducia, il tradito colui che non merita fiducia. Ok mi sta bene. Bye bye.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma capisci il Tuba non è caduto nella rete dello sposalizio
Guarda come siamo ridotti con le mogli mogliose...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Per fortuna abbiamo sto forum.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tubarao, vogliamo fare la lista di traditori e traditi nel mondo? Ma di che stiamo a parlare? a cosa vogliamo arrivare?
> 
> *Il traditore passa per colui di cui avere fiducia, il tradito colui che non merita fiducia. *Ok mi sta bene. Bye bye.


Stò solo dicendo che non può essere (solo) quella la discriminante per decidere se una persona merita la nostra fiducia o meno.

Kennedy fino a prova contraria ha salvato il mondo da un olocausto nucleare durante la crisi di Cuba, però ogni tanto si faceva lucidare il piffero da Marilyin Monroe lasciando Jackie a casa.

Lady D è universalmente riconosciuta come un icona del XX secolo, celebre anche per le sue opere di beneficenza, ma non le dispiaceva prenderlo in culo dal maggiore giocatore di polo.

Vado avanti ? O hai capito ?


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

si, certo, come no ... 
sarebbe proprio il colmo della falsità e dei falsi giochi. 
fare, non raccontare ... per poter continuare a "bacchettare" ... 

la fedeltà, non è una cosa "universale", nel senso, se mento
in questo ambito, mento allora ovunque e con tutti ... 
si può tradire il compagno/a ... 
ed essere un amico, un padre, un capo, un figlio ecc. fedele e correttissimo. 
e c'è anche chi non tradisce proprio nulla, ma può essere 
un burlone, testa di cavolo, inaffidabile ecc. 

non si può (beh, si può apparentemente) ridurre tutta la persona
a un aspetto della sua vita ... che poi, si parla di un rapporto gestito male. 
e il resto? ... 

ma di cosa stiamo parlando? 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, certo, come no ...
> sarebbe proprio il colmo della falsità e dei falsi giochi.
> ...


Quotone brava


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quotone brava


Ciao

grazie, ma non so, se sono brava ... 
a me sembra così palese ... 

che veramente arrivo ai miei limiti. 
cioè, allora chi è fedele è una persona migliore  :unhappy:
ma quando mai! che leggo a volte cose, che mi arrizzo tutta! 
e che non posso menare sempre con le mie fissazioni ... 
Che, sinceramente, per me, conta molto di più ... lì, sta 
come una persona si pone proprio di base verso le cose ... 

Ma queste persone alla Meister Proper, lucido splendente,
strigliate con la varichina ... me le devono presentare ... 
Chi sono, dove sono ... perché io non li conosco? 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stò solo dicendo che non può essere (solo) quella la discriminante per decidere se una persona merita la nostra fiducia o meno.
> 
> Kennedy fino a prova contraria ha salvato il mondo da un olocausto nucleare durante la crisi di Cuba, però ogni tanto si faceva lucidare il piffero da Marilyin Monroe lasciando Jackie a casa.
> 
> ...


Tubetto..!:rotfl: è da secoli che so quello che è un punto di domanda che mi hai fatto, "vado avanti o hai capito".


Forse non mi sono spiegato io, forse non hai capito tu. La discriminante sta soltanto in colui che mente, ritornando in tema. Fino a prova contraria il traditore mente, tu che per spiegarmi e convincerti scrivendomi esempi banali, visto l'andazzo mondiale in cui siamo :mrgreen: 
Parliamo del berlusca? così potrai dirmi quanto beneficenza questo faccia e quanto ami l'Italia nel voler rimanere in politica, ed è un traditore eh..!


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stò solo dicendo che non può essere (solo) quella la discriminante per decidere se una persona merita la nostra fiducia o meno.
> 
> Kennedy fino a prova contraria ha salvato il mondo da un olocausto nucleare durante la crisi di Cuba, però ogni tanto si faceva lucidare il piffero da Marilyin Monroe lasciando Jackie a casa.
> 
> ...


christian barnard ha rivoluzionato la cardiochirurga e salvato vite umane...ma per i mariti delle sue amanti stronzo rimaneva..affidabile nel lavoro, incurante dei matrimoni degli altri.
non è una stronzaggine generale ma specifica:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> christian barnard ha rivoluzionato la cardiochirurga e salvato vite umane...ma per i mariti delle sue amanti stronzo rimaneva..affidabile nel lavoro, incurante dei matrimoni degli altri.
> non è una stronzaggine generale ma specifica:singleeye:


Ma dei sono comunque discorsi del menga...

Finiamola con ste puttanate

Chi tradisce deve essere ben conscio che insomma deve essere pronto a sentirsi dire le peggiori cose...

Si salvano quelli come Lothar che dicono...Conte senti come s'indignano, come friggono, ma a me non sbatte un casso...e tiro dritto per le mie caccie.


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma dei sono comunque discorsi del menga...
> *
> Finiamola con ste puttanate
> 
> ...


beh, sì in effetti.
ma uno più, uno meno


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Vedi sienne, tu come altri non avete quella capacità di ricezione nè di un tema e nemmeno di cosa si sta parlando. 

Quando si va a parlare, discutere su chi si possa fare affidamento, o su un traditore o su una persona irreprensibile, la risposta è soltanto una, una soltanto, quindi non farti rizzare il pelo su elucubrazioni che mettete in mezzo e che non centrano una cippa lippa sul tema.

Ma è anche vero che non bisogna per forza di cose insegnare ai proprio figli, tra un traditore e un'irreprensibile cosiglia il traditore come persona affidabile e a cui dare fiducia. D'altronde le scelte sono nostre.


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

capisco che non pregiudichi il mio valore di persona ma pensando di guardare negli occhi la moglie del mio amante , magari madre dei suoi figli, non mi sentirei a mio agio.
tranne casi da prendere in esame


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi sienne, *tu come altri non avete quella capacità di ricezione nè di un tema e nemmeno di cosa si sta parlando. *
> 
> Quando si va a parlare, discutere su chi si possa fare affidamento, o su un traditore o su una persona irreprensibile, la risposta è soltanto una, una soltanto, quindi non farti rizzare il pelo su elucubrazioni che mettete in mezzo e che non centrano una cippa lippa sul tema.
> 
> Ma è anche vero che non bisogna per forza di cose insegnare ai proprio figli, tra un traditore e un'irreprensibile cosiglia il traditore come persona affidabile e a cui dare fiducia. D'altronde le scelte sono nostre.


ma pensa te.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma pensa te.


Carissima, andare a scrivere, basta leggere le pagine dietro non serve nemmeno a nulla, perchè è talmente tanta la convinzione che non servirebbe assolutamente a nulla. Comunque anche stavolta ti sei dilungata troppo nello scrivere, e riuscire a capirti viene molto difficile, scrivi meno. grazie. 

Mi raccomando eh, non leggerti le pagine dietro, rispondi soltanto a questa mia con due parole che neretterai. 

E poi chissenefrega, sta discussione è diventata ripetitiva, ciao ciao.


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

io ci vivo molto bene nella mia incapacità ... 

e mi fa piacere, per chi ha certe capacità,
non proprio ... ma non è il punto. 

sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma gli amanti sono collusi in un crimine.
> Devono avere entrambi gli stessi interessi da salvaguardare.
> E allora appunto entrambi sono pronti a mollare tutto se le acque si fanno cattive.
> 
> ...


Quindi tu dici: qui siamo tutti a rischio, ed è un rischio che si accetta quando si decide di "consumare". E da qualche parte ognuno lo sa, che potrebbe finire malissimo. Quindi mi viene da pensare che ognuno, in una piccola percentuale, non solo lo accetti, ma lo faccia ANCHE per questo.

D'altronde, la mia principale ragione fu quella di usarlo come leva per troncare la mia relazione...


----------



## milli (3 Ottobre 2013)

Un po come il rischio d'impresa.........


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Ottobre 2013)

milli ha detto:


> Un po come il rischio d'impresa.........


Un po' come il rischio d'impresa di chi produce e/o commercializza stupefacenti, direi. Come ha detto il conte, qui stiamo parlando di qualcosa che legittimo non è nemmeno in partenza.


----------



## free (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco che non pregiudichi il mio valore di persona ma pensando di guardare negli occhi la moglie del mio amante , magari madre dei suoi figli, non mi sentirei a mio agio.
> tranne casi da prendere in esame



indubbiamente sarò meno sensibile di te, ma a me quello che mi ha sempre tenuto alla larga dagli sposati è l'idea che portino guai, tipo trovarti moglie e parenti sotto casa....


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> indubbiamente sarò meno sensibile di te, ma a me quello che mi ha sempre tenuto alla larga dagli sposati è l'idea che portino guai, tipo trovarti moglie e parenti sotto casa....


adoro il tuo pragmatismo; anche questa è una ragione valida e non sono pochi quelli che hanno scontato casini in questo senso


----------



## free (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> adoro il tuo pragmatismo; anche questa è una ragione valida e non sono pochi quelli che hanno scontato casini in questo senso



infatti
già i guai vengono da soli, non andiamoceli a cercare!


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

comunque non so se è per sensibilità o ancora una volta la superbia di non voler essere a disagio con nessuno





free ha detto:


> infatti
> già i guai vengono da soli, non andiamoceli a cercare!


----------



## lothar57 (3 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei sono comunque discorsi del menga...
> 
> Finiamola con ste puttanate
> 
> ...


Si salvano amico,perche'azzerano il rischio.se l'amante abita a 25km da casa tua,se la vedi pochissimo e senti ancora meno,se dal venerdi'sera al lunedi'mattina non esiste,se la parola amore non la pronunci mai,se a casa il sesso rimane identico....non ci vuole poi molto amico mio,vero?


----------



## free (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque non so se è per sensibilità o ancora una volta la superbia di non voler essere a disagio con nessuno



guarda, quando ho ospitato il mio amico "separando" (poi si è riconciliato) per circa 20 giorni, è filato tutto liscio perchè comunque a casa mia c'era anche il mio compagno, e io comunque subito ho chiamato la moglie per scambiare 2 parole...
se fossi stata a casa da sola, non so se lo avrei fatto, anche se di sicuro lo avrei aiutato a trovare un'altra comoda sistemazione
diciamo che lo avrei ospitato solo in caso di emergenza, per la prima notte, e basta
altrimenti, da come la vedo io, avrebbe potuto venire fuori qualche casino


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

brava, evitare occasioni di malintesi ,anche per non dare adito a semplici gelosie o disagi 





free ha detto:


> guarda, quando ho ospitato il mio amico "separando" (poi si è riconciliato) per circa 20 giorni, è filato tutto liscio perchè comunque a casa mia c'era anche il mio compagno, e io comunque subito ho chiamato la moglie per scambiare 2 parole...
> se fossi stata a casa da sola, non so se lo avrei fatto, anche se di sicuro lo avrei aiutato a trovare un'altra comoda sistemazione
> diciamo che lo avrei ospitato solo in caso di emergenza, per la prima notte, e basta
> altrimenti, da come la vedo io, avrebbe potuto venire fuori qualche casino


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si salvano amico,perche'azzerano il rischio.se l'amante abita a 25km da casa tua,se la vedi pochissimo e senti ancora meno,se dal venerdi'sera al lunedi'mattina non esiste,se la parola amore non la pronunci mai,se a casa il sesso rimane identico....non ci vuole poi molto amico mio,vero?



Sono d'accordo Lothar.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Esiste una sorta di codice innanzi tutto.
> 
> non so se ti ho risposto in maniera esauriente....almeno nel considerare il rischio statistico nell'avere un'amante.. vista da quella parte


Le risposte che leggo (tranne le divagazioni che purtroppo stanno andando fastidiosamente OT) hanno tutte senso. Anche se mi permetto di osservare che una percentuale di incoscienza c'è sempre, altrimenti i rischi sulla carta dovrebbero tenerci tutti buoni.

E' il mio caso, probabilmente ad essere particolare. Nel senso che per entrambi era la prima volta (sempre stati fedeli prima) e lei era una "ex", quindi una persona che conoscevo già, con cui ho condiviso una pur brevissima parte della mia gioventù, che per un po' ho continuato a sentire anche dopo, come una qualsiasi morosa del passato con cui rimani in buoni rapporti. E infatti a quei tempi, pur sentendomi comunque in colpa, non mi preoccupavano eventuali fregature. Poi mi è successo quel che è successo.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tubetto..!:rotfl: è da secoli che so quello che è un punto di domanda che mi hai fatto, "vado avanti o hai capito".
> 
> 
> Forse non mi sono spiegato io, forse non hai capito tu.
> ...



Te sò rimasti il Dalai Lama e Papa Francesco come persone degne della tua fiducia. Il resto della popoazione mondiale in età fra i 18 e 95, secondo questo modo di pensarla, non lo è. Qualcuno che ha mentito su qualche cosa lo becchi sempre, e manco sui primi due sarei così sereno.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Te sò rimasti il Dalai Lama e Papa Francesco come persone degne della tua fiducia. Il resto della popoazione mondiale in età fra i 18 e 95, secondo questo modo di pensarla, non lo è. Qualcuno che ha mentito su qualche cosa lo becchi sempre.



Vedi, stai continuando in maniera palese un discorso dove tu stesso categorizzi, e vuoi fare apparire il contrario. Io da quando ho risposto a farfalla batto sempre su un punto tu evadi.

Ma riusciamo a capire che, se un traditore non è degno di fiducia non è detto che questo/i nel tempo la riacquisti per i nuovi atteggiamenti e azioni che faranno cambiare idea su questi? Se m'imposti un discorso sul suggerimento che ti ho scritto, ok, altrimenti le nostre posizioni credo siano chiare.


----------



## Calipso (3 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> A molti va bene a qualcuno capita.
> 
> A mio marito e' andata malissimo. Dopo essersi divertito per quasi sei anni.
> Lei non era sposata e lo ricattava.
> ...



che schifo! a tua figlia???? ma quella era veramente pazza! (scusate l'intromissione)...


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

ti fidi a lasciare la macchina ad un tizio  che ne ha appena sfasciata una? ti fidi a mangiare in un ristorante dove ieri hanno ricoverato un cliente per epatite? in altri ambiti  sì, nello specifico molto meno.sentimentalmente,  diciamo che chi tradisce non ha un buon feedback ...sta sotto osservazione 





Tubarao ha detto:


> Te sò rimasti il Dalai Lama e Papa Francesco come persone degne della tua fiducia. Il resto della popoazione mondiale in età fra i 18 e 95, secondo questo modo di pensarla, non lo è. Qualcuno che ha mentito su qualche cosa lo becchi sempre, e manco sui primi due sarei così sereno.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Contraddizione fu, come fai a fidarti di una persona che tradisce.


Intendi questa risposta data a Farfalla ?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Intendi questa risposta data a Farfalla ?



Si, però evitiamo di continuare, diamo fastidio a giorgio.


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Intendi questa risposta data a Farfalla ?



Ciao Tuba,

m'intrometto ... 

si, quella intende. 

secondo me, proprio perché svela il proprio "errore", 
è proprio il traditore stesso, che sta dando fiducia ... 

in questo, capisce il valore ... ma lo gestisce da una parte male,
ma dall'altra la sa dare ... ... contorto? forse, ma fa capire, che 
sa distinguere molto bene ... 

sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, però evitiamo di continuare, diamo fastidio a giorgio.


Nessun "fastidio", ogni intervento è benvenuto perchè a me aiuta a capire qualcosa. Solo che se ci sono più discorsi aperti nello stesso topic si fa casino (faccio fatica a seguirli pure io che ho aperto la discussione!).


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Nessun fastidio, ogni intervento è benvenuto perchè a me aiuta a capire qualcosa. Solo che se ci sono più discorsi aperti nello stesso topic si fa casino.


Hai ragione. Però e scrivo soltanto questo, poi basta, volendo non eravamo tanto OT, perchè era una continuazione di un discorso preso dal tuo post iniziale, ma hai comunque ragione, il tema è uno ed è quello tuo. :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti fidi a lasciare la macchina ad un tizio che ne ha appena sfasciata una? ti fidi a mangiare in un ristorante dove ieri hanno ricoverato un cliente per epatite? in altri ambiti sì, nello specifico molto meno.*sentimentalmente, diciamo che chi tradisce non ha un buon feedback ...sta sotto osservazione*


Limitando il discorso alla sfera sentimentale diciamo che sono più o meno d'accordo. Chiaramente ci sono comunque casi e casi. In linea di massima tra amanti infatti non si dovrebbe parlare di amore a sproposito.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Tubarao*

Mi fai un piacere?
Di' (elisione di : dici) che non ti fidi di me e piantiamola qui.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Però e scrivo soltanto questo, poi basta, volendo non eravamo tanto OT, perchè era una continuazione di un discorso preso dal tuo post iniziale, ma hai comunque ragione, il tema è uno ed è quello tuo. :up:


Hai ragione che non eravate completamente OT, ma vi siete imbucati in un pozzo senza fondo: traditi e traditori sono persone. Non è una nozione che presuppone verità ulteriori e più profonde. Di per sè implica qualsiasi possibile giudizio come il suo contrario. E non credo esista alcun punto di vista valido o meno valido, ma soprattutto risolutivo.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Hai ragione che non eravate completamente OT, ma vi siete imbucati in un pozzo senza fondo: traditi e traditori sono persone. Non è una nozione che presuppone verità ulteriori e più profonde. Di per sè implica qualsiasi possibile giudizio come il suo contrario. E non credo esista alcun punto di vista valido o meno valido, ma soprattutto risolutivo.


Infatti nell'ultimo post scritto a tuba questo scrissi, più o meno.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che si, ma tu ti fideresti di più di una persona irreprensibile o di un traditore?
> 
> *Tuba, ho le mie idee nel tema, e direi che nel tuo caso ne esci bene. ma non voglio scrivere in merito.*


*
*


Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi fai un piacere?
> Di' (elisione di : dici) che non ti fidi di me e piantiamola qui.


Hai letto questo chiara? 

Scusami giorgio.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi fai un piacere?
> Di' (elisione di : dici) che non ti fidi di me e piantiamola qui.


Chiara per quanto posso dire si discuteva in termini generali. Mi pare, almeno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Hai letto questo chiara?
> ...


Ultimo, io sono perfettamente d'accordo con te 
L'ho scritto poco più su, quando principessa pensava che parlassi di mio marito....


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiara per quanto posso dire si discuteva in termini generali. Mi pare, almeno.


Veramente era stata posta una domanda, all'inizio del thread. Poi è venuto fuori un discorso, pur valido, che però non presuppone alcuna conclusione (fidarsi degli esseri umani o no?), se non andando avanti a discuterne fino alla morte dell'universo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiara per quanto posso dire si discuteva in termini generali. Mi pare, almeno.


Sì, ne sono consapevole. Era un modo per arrivare a una conclusione. E nel contempo chiarire che non voglio elevarmi a eccezione.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Ottobre 2013)

Perchè non continuare ? Siamo pienamente in topic.

Facciamo un giochino. 

Guarda quante frasi posso scrivere dello stesso tenore della tua risposta data a Farfalla.

Come fai a fidarti di un traditore ? Quelli mentono
Come fai a fidarti di un dentista che non emette fattura ? Quelli evadono.
Come fai a far uscire tua figlia con un ragazzo rumeno ? Quelli stuprano.
Come fai a frequentare un negro ? Quelli puzzano
Come fai a metterti con un'ucraina ? Quelle mirano solo ai tuoi soldi.
Come fai a fidarti di un terrone ? Quelli quando non sono mafiosi sono camorristi.
Come fai a far entrare uno zingaro a casa tua ? Quelli rubano
Come fai a parlare di politica con un veneto ? Quelli sono tutti leghisti e razzisti.
Come fai a fidarti di un arabo ? Quelli sono fanatici.
Come fai a chiedere dei soldi a un genovese ? Quelli sono tirchi.
Come fai a fidarti di un ebreo ? Quelli stanno sempre a cospirare.

Continuo ?


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè non continuare ? Siamo pienamente in topic.
> 
> Facciamo un giochino.
> 
> ...


No, non sei in topic. Sei in blacklist, se capisco come si fa.


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti fidi a lasciare la macchina ad un tizio  che ne ha appena sfasciata una? ti fidi a mangiare in un ristorante dove ieri hanno ricoverato un cliente per epatite? in altri ambiti  sì, nello specifico molto meno.sentimentalmente,  diciamo che chi tradisce non ha un buon feedback ...sta sotto osservazione


beh, tutto è relativo comunque ehh???

io faccio 80mila km/anno...se faccio un incidente mi sta bene il "feedback negativo" ma non paragonarmi a uno che con la pandina fa 6-7mila km in città...

il ristorante dove ieri è spuntato un caso "sospetto" sicuramente va un attimo sotto osservazione...ma se lo frequento da 10 anni nei quali ho sempre mangiato bene, trattato da signore e pagato il giusto, ci penso bene prima di eliminarlo dalla mia lista preferiti...

con questo non voglio dire "chi tradisce va perdonato in funzione del passato positivo"...ma tu l'hai posta in maniera drastica e con esempi che, ripeto, devono tenere conto della relatività dei contesti e delle situazioni...


----------



## Tubarao (3 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, non sei in topic. Sei in blacklist, se capisco come si fa.


Aò tu hai chiesto se esiste o meno il rischio che colui con cui si tradisce potrebbe "decidere" al posto nostro e creare un casino della miseria "rivelandosi" al partner dell'amante.

Ne è nato un discorso sulla "fiducia".

Ed io e Ultimo, proprio di "Fiducia" stiamo costruttivamente discutendo.

Quindi, IMHO, siamo IN TOPIC.

Per la blacklist cerca qualcosa tipo IGNORE fra le impostazioni ed inseriscici il mio nickname.


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao giorgiocan,

nella tua domanda iniziale, leggo in un certo senso, anche la risposta. 

il gioco della fiducia, anche in un rapporto clandestino, ha sempre quel margine di rischio,
che dipende tanto, dai protagonisti ... com'era il patto all'inizio, quali erano le intenzioni ecc. 

ci si fida ... è un "rischio" che si vuole correre ... ma questo rischio, lo vedo soprattutto, 
nelle storie clandestine e molto meno, in un incontro isolato ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Hai ragione che non eravate completamente OT, ma vi siete imbucati in un pozzo senza fondo: traditi e traditori sono persone. Non è una nozione che presuppone verità ulteriori e più profonde. Di per sè implica qualsiasi possibile giudizio come il suo contrario. E non credo esista alcun punto di vista valido o meno valido, *ma soprattutto risolutivo*.


secondo te c'è mai un punto di vista risolutivo qui?


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ne è nato un discorso sulla "fiducia".


Quello che voglio dire è che quello che è diventato un discorso senza fine e senza punti validi. Il che mi sembra dispersivo. "Mi sembra" è un eufemismo. Ti ci ho messo in blacklist, ma mi fa vedere comunque che posti, allora tanto vale.


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> beh, tutto è relativo comunque ehh???
> 
> io faccio 80mila km/anno...se faccio un incidente mi sta bene il "feedback negativo" ma non paragonarmi a uno che con la pandina fa 6-7mila km in città...
> 
> ...


certo


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo te c'è mai un punto di vista risolutivo qui?


Magari non risolutivo, ma sensato sì. Spesso i vostri interventi mi aiutano a pensare. A volte mi confortano. In ogni caso mi fanno sentire una qualche forma di vicinanza (anche quando si cazzeggia). Questo non vale per i discorsi sul sesso degli angeli, ovviamente.


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Magari non risolutivo, ma sensato sì. Spesso i vostri interventi mi aiutano a pensare. A volte mi confortano. In ogni caso mi fanno sentire una qualche forma di vicinanza (anche quando si cazzeggia). Questo non vale per i discorsi sul sesso degli angeli, ovviamente.


troppa vicinanza toglie la riverenza:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quello che voglio dire è che quello che è diventato un discorso senza fine e senza punti validi. Il che mi sembra dispersivo. "Mi sembra" è un eufemismo. *Ti ci ho messo in blacklist, ma mi fa vedere comunque che posti, allora tanto vale*.


Infatti non solo è stupido metterci qualcuno, ma è anche totalmente inutile. Ma poi non vedo perchè metterci Tubarao che 'nu bravo vuaglione, col solo difetto di vestirsi un po' alla cazzo di cane da punkabbestia pulcioso fuori tempo di trent'anni. Vabbè.
Comunque non è che ci sono punti "validi" o fermi in una cosa così. Ovviamente dipende dalle persone, anche per i traditori: di certi puoi fidarti, di certi altri no. Sei tu che decidi, eventualmente caricandoti delle conseguenze di una decisione che potrebbe rivelarsi sbagliata. Ma in questo mondo di solito non c'è realmente una garanzia per tutto. Per queste cose, poi, non c'è affatto.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> il gioco della fiducia, anche in un rapporto clandestino, ha sempre quel margine di rischio,
> che dipende tanto, dai protagonisti ... com'era il patto all'inizio, quali erano le intenzioni ecc.


Da questo punto di vista mi sento molto ingenuo. Non ci ho mai pensato a una sorta di "patto", nè ovviamente le mie intenzioni erano lucide. Anzi, nemmeno quando è finita avrei potuto giurare sulle mie intenzioni. In ogni caso non le ho mai chiesto: "Rivelerai mai questa cosa a qualcuno, tra 10 anni?". Perchè sullo stare zitti ai tempi, sicuramente il fatto che avevamo entrambi una relazione fissa non rendeva necessario analizzare granchè. A dirla tutta, però, adesso mi sembra follia anche questo aspetto. Tanto più che se lei la mia compagna l'aveva vista 1-2 volte anni prima, io il suo lo conoscevo, anche se nemmeno io l'ho rivisto in quasi 10 anni.

A volte, rispetto a chi scrive abitualmente, mi sento Bambi.


----------



## devastata (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo te c'è mai un punto di vista risolutivo qui?


Non c'e' nella vita figuriamoci qui!


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Da questo punto di vista mi sento molto ingenuo. Non ci ho mai pensato a una sorta di "patto", nè ovviamente le mie intenzioni erano lucide. Anzi, nemmeno quando è finita avrei potuto giurare sulle mie intenzioni. In ogni caso non le ho mai chiesto: "Rivelerai mai questa cosa a qualcuno, tra 10 anni?". Perchè sullo stare zitti ai tempi, sicuramente il fatto che avevamo entrambi una relazione fissa non rendeva necessario analizzare granchè. A dirla tutta, però, adesso mi sembra follia anche questo aspetto. Tanto più che se lei la mia compagna l'aveva vista 1-2 volte anni prima, io il suo lo conoscevo piuttosto bene, anche se nemmeno io l'ho rivisto in quasi 10 anni.
> 
> A volte, rispetto a chi scrive abitualmente, mi sento Bambi.



Ciao Giorgiocan

lascia stare Bambi, che cresce tropo in fretta ... 

Ma se è una storia, prima o poi (meglio prima), gli si dà un colore. 
Cioè, rimane una storia a sé? Si vuole andare oltre (basta uno, e 
questo può accadere più facilmente, quando non è chiaro di cosa si tratta) ... ecc. 

Ma sinceramente ... non credo proprio, che la cosa dopo 10 anni venga alla luce,
 ... oh, 10anni son tanti! E che cosa ha fatto durante questi 10 anni? Ha bollito? 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (3 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Da questo punto di vista mi sento molto ingenuo. Non ci ho mai pensato a una sorta di "patto", nè ovviamente le mie intenzioni erano lucide. Anzi, nemmeno quando è finita avrei potuto giurare sulle mie intenzioni. In ogni caso non le ho mai chiesto: "Rivelerai mai questa cosa a qualcuno, tra 10 anni?". Perchè sullo stare zitti ai tempi, sicuramente il fatto che avevamo entrambi una relazione fissa non rendeva necessario analizzare granchè. A dirla tutta, però, adesso mi sembra follia anche questo aspetto. Tanto più che se lei la mia compagna l'aveva vista 1-2 volte anni prima, io il suo lo conoscevo, anche se nemmeno io l'ho rivisto in quasi 10 anni.
> 
> A volte, rispetto a chi scrive abitualmente, mi sento Bambi.


Ok. Mi sono andato a leggere la tua storia perchè non l'avevo letta e forse ho capito meglio il motivo di questo tuo thread.

Stai in paranoia. Hai paura la tipa con cui hai tradito la tua compagna sette anni fa, SETTE ANNI FA, possa, volontariamente e/o involontariamente far uscire tutto il polverone distruggendo il tuo rapporto.

Tranquillo. Non ne vedo il motivo perchè debba farlo dopo tutto questo tempo.

E poi comunque ci stai riuscendo benissimo tu da solo con tutte queste paranoie infondate.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ma sinceramente ... non credo proprio, che la cosa dopo 10 anni venga alla luce,
> ... oh, 10anni son tanti! E che cosa ha fatto durante questi 10 anni? Ha bollito?


Vedi, io ho fatto un grande errore, sempre per ingenuità. Pur quando ho considerato la parentesi definitivamente chiusa, e senza aver mai più rivisto lei, non mi sono mai messo nell'ottica del "per me non esisti più", perchè ho continuato a considerare quella persona semplicemente...una persona. A cui ho voluto molto bene. Come una ex, appunto. Con cui mandarsi ogni tanto una cazzata via sms non fosse un reiterare alcunchè. Ma ora che sto così, pur non sapendo nemmeno che faccia abbia adesso, ho l'impressione di aver sì chiuso la porta, ma che lei abbia ancora una copia delle chiavi. E che sia delirio o no, mi sento un gran fesso.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ok. Mi sono andato a leggere la tua storia perchè non l'avevo letta e forse ho capito meglio il motivo di questo tuo thread.
> 
> Stai in paranoia. Hai paura la tipa con cui hai tradito la tua compagna sette anni fa, SETTE ANNI FA, possa, volontariamente e/o involontariamente far uscire tutto il polverone distruggendo il tuo rapporto.
> 
> ...


Grazie! Ti ho tolto dalla blacklist. E aggiungo che ho metà cervello che grida "Ascoltalo, che ha ragione!". L'altra metà va dallo psichiatra. Comunque, come dicevo a Sienne, il fesso sono io.


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Vedi, io ho fatto un grande errore, sempre per ingenuità. Pur quando ho considerato la parentesi definitivamente chiusa, e senza aver mai più rivisto lei, non mi sono mai messo nell'ottica del "per me non esisti più", perchè ho continuato a considerare quella persona semplicemente...una persona. A cui ho voluto molto bene. Come una ex, appunto. Con cui mandarsi ogni tanto una cazzata via sms non fosse un reiterare alcunchè. Ma ora che sto così, pur non sapendo nemmeno che faccia abbia adesso, ho l'impressione di aver sì chiuso la porta, ma che lei abbia ancora una copia delle chiavi. E che sia delirio o no, mi sento un gran fesso.


Ciao Giorgiocan,

capisco. 
ma non credi, che dopo tutto questo tempo, anche lei, non ti consideri una persona e basta?
le chiavi le ha, come dici tu ... ma se le voleva usare, le avrebbe già usate, non credi?
forse le ha gettate da tempo ... perché, se si vuole o desidera qualcosa, aspettare un po' ci sta,
ma così sarebbe un gioco da masochisti ... e non credo proprio ... no, proprio no. non ci sta. 

ma cosa te lo fa credere, esattamente? c'è stato qualcosa di concreto? o è solo una tua sensazione?


sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Ottobre 2013)

Aggiungo, per darti migliore percezione del livello di paranoia in cui mi trovo, che la tipa dopo 7 anni non potrebbe nemmeno sapere se la mia relazione è ancora in piedi o no, a meno di verificarlo.

Comunque la domanda iniziale era veramente aperta. Semplicemente, mi sembra che la maggior parte (direi praticamente tutti) coloro che tradiscono in definitiva si fidi. Anche in situazioni che farebbero drizzare le antenne a un ebete - e in fatti in quei casi poi la mazzata arriva...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2013)

*secondo me...*

... la domanda va posta a prescindere in ogni tipo relazione.
E la risposta la danno i fatti, e la nostra capacità di interpretarli al netto della cornicetta di parole, cuoricini e stelline con la quale ci vengono presentati.
Le persone agiscono in base a motivazioni, sempre, anche quando pare di no.
Dai fatti si risale abbastanza facilmente alla motivazione che li ha originati, e si ha la misura del rapporto tra le motivazioni reali ... e quelle dichiarate.
E' quando quel rapporto è sballato che OCCORRE diffidare.
Perchè quando una persona mi dice di volere una cosa, ma in realtà sta operando per averne un'altra, mi sta manipolando, circuendo, sapendo che per ottenere ciò che vuole non potrà fare altrimenti.
E poco importa, secondo me, se sia stato o meno un traditore in precedenza: so che lo sarà con me, perchè quella è la sua convenienza.
E viceversa.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... la domanda va posta a prescindere in ogni tipo relazione.
> E la risposta la danno i fatti, e la nostra capacità di interpretarli al netto della cornicetta di parole, cuoricini e stelline con la quale ci vengono presentati.
> Le persone agiscono in base a motivazioni, sempre, anche quando pare di no.
> Dai fatti si risale abbastanza facilmente alla motivazione che li ha originati, e si ha la misura del rapporto tra le motivazioni reali ... e quelle dichiarate.
> ...


I.L.S.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... la domanda va posta a prescindere in ogni tipo relazione.
> E la risposta la danno i fatti, e la nostra capacità di interpretarli al netto della cornicetta di parole, cuoricini e stelline con la quale ci vengono presentati.
> Le persone agiscono in base a motivazioni, sempre, anche quando pare di no.
> Dai fatti si risale abbastanza facilmente alla motivazione che li ha originati, e si ha la misura del rapporto tra le motivazioni reali ... e quelle dichiarate.
> ...


E' vero, solo che a certe conclusioni capiti che ci si arrivi dopo. Oppure che uno non se accorga affatto, purtroppo per lui. Più che altro, a parte capire cosa vuole relamente l'altro, bisognerebbe essere certi di cosa si vuole, anzitutto. O di cosa non si vuole. Altrimenti poi realmente diventa tutto falsato.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> *ma non credi, che dopo tutto questo tempo, anche lei, non ti consideri una persona e basta?*
> 
> ma cosa te lo fa credere, esattamente? c'è stato qualcosa di concreto? o è solo una tua sensazione?


Probabilmente la soluzione sta nella tua prima frase. In effetti, ragionando (quando ci riesco) arrivo alla stessa conclusione.

La mia sensazione, invece, è legata al rapporto (che secondo me esiste anche se non ci si sente più) che hai con le persone di cui sei stato innamorato in passato. Ad esempio, io credo che le sia dispiaciuto, il fatto che ormai non ci sentiamo più a nessun livello. Perchè lei aveva comunque una grande considerazione di me. Ma a prescindere. Io no, per me è diverso quando sei stato innamorato. Puoi prendere le distanze, ma non puoi cercare una vicinanza diversa, che esuli da quello che è stato. Probabilmente sono troppo metodico io, e qui invece le mie solite categorie non funzionano. Appena capisco cosa sto cercando di dire, riprendo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' vero, solo che a certe conclusioni capiti che ci si arrivi dopo. *Oppure che uno non se accorga affatto, purtroppo per lui*. Più che altro, a parte capire cosa vuole relamente l'altro, bisognerebbe essere certi di cosa si vuole, anzitutto. O di cosa non si vuole. Altrimenti poi realmente diventa tutto falsato.


Sì, capita, specie se quella cornicetta ci piaceva così tanto che non abbiamo voluto guardare altro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> I.L.S.


ehm... so che perdo punti e faccio la parte della old babbion ma... chevvordì ?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... so che perdo punti e faccio la parte della old babbion ma... chevvordì ?


Io Lo Sapevo?


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io Lo Sapevo?


mmmmm

pensavo fosse una versione "continentale" di O.N.M. :mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... so che perdo punti e faccio la parte della old babbion ma... chevvordì ?





The Cheater ha detto:


> mmmmm
> 
> pensavo fosse una versione "continentale" di O.N.M. :mrgreen:



Io babbiona 2.0, ma chevvordì pure questa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Io babbiona 2.0, ma chevvordì pure questa?


Viola io... TVTTB
(che adesso è moltissimo out e si scrive <3)


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Probabilmente la soluzione sta nella tua prima frase. In effetti, ragionando (quando ci riesco) arrivo alla stessa conclusione.
> 
> La mia sensazione, invece, è legata al rapporto (che secondo me esiste anche se non ci si sente più) che hai con le persone di cui sei stato innamorato in passato. Ad esempio, io credo che le sia dispiaciuto, il fatto che ormai non ci sentiamo più a nessun livello. Perchè lei aveva comunque una grande considerazione di me. Ma a prescindere. Io no, per me è diverso quando sei stato innamorato. Puoi prendere le distanze, ma non puoi cercare una vicinanza diversa, che esuli da quello che è stato. Probabilmente sono troppo metodico io, e qui invece le mie solite categorie non funzionano. Appena capisco cosa sto cercando di dire, riprendo.



Ciao giorgiocan,

ferma la testa! ferma questi pensieri!

Ecco, parli di sensazioni ... e più le ripeti, e più ti sembrano reali e probabili. 
Così passi da una probabilità di praticamente 0 a una possibilità di quasi 100. 
STOP. 

È passato troppo tempo! Coltiverà anche lei un bel ricordo di te ... come tu di lei. 
Nada mas ... se avesse voluto o desiderato, sarebbe tornata ... e avrebbe riprovato. 
Non è stato così ... chiudi questi pensieri. Non fanno bene. Sono del veleno. 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi sienne, tu come altri non avete quella capacità di ricezione nè di un tema e nemmeno di cosa si sta parlando.
> 
> Quando si va a parlare, discutere su chi si possa fare affidamento, o su un traditore o su una persona irreprensibile, la risposta è soltanto una, una soltanto, quindi non farti rizzare il pelo su elucubrazioni che mettete in mezzo e che non centrano una cippa lippa sul tema.
> 
> Ma è anche vero che non bisogna per forza di cose insegnare ai proprio figli, tra un traditore e un'irreprensibile cosiglia il traditore come persona affidabile e a cui dare fiducia. D'altronde le scelte sono nostre.


Ti faccio un discorso che tu puoi benissimo capire.
Mi presentano a te come bravissima persona no?
Integerrima...
Ma tu ascolti attentamente il mio nome: Bernardo Provenzano.
E decidi di fidarti nella misura che ci si può fidare di quest'uomo.
Tu hai fiducia piena in lui, sai benissimo che se fai qualcosa che a lui dispiace, tu non vivrai a lungo no?

Ultimo siamo in un mondo come lo dipingeva San Paolo:
Verranno momenti in cui ci si glorierà delle cose di cui ci si dovrebbe vergognare.

Invece di dire siam peccatori portate pazienza si dice: Noi siam tutti santi escludendo il fatto che sappiamo benissimo che è stato un errore di aver tradito la consorte.

Nel mio mondo invece è:
Si conte cosa vuoi so na troia, e mi accetto così.
Si cara sono un porcon e va ben così.

Io insegno ai bambini no?
Se saltasse fuori che son pedofilo, chi mi affiderebbe il figlio a lezione?

Eppure sono ottimo insegnante no?
Ti pare?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quindi tu dici: qui siamo tutti a rischio, ed è un rischio che si accetta quando si decide di "consumare". E da qualche parte ognuno lo sa, che potrebbe finire malissimo. Quindi mi viene da pensare che ognuno, in una piccola percentuale, non solo lo accetti, ma lo faccia ANCHE per questo.
> 
> D'altronde, la mia principale ragione fu quella di usarlo come leva per troncare la mia relazione...


Si una sporca guerra, un vietnam, capisci bene che finchè siamo tutti pucci pucci siamo la coppia più bella del mondo.
Tu prova a dire ad una che è tua amante: Non voglio vederti mai più perchè mi sento troppo in colpa verso mia moglie.
E scoprirai nelle tue carni la perfidia femminile.

Tu infila il tuo pene nella donna sbagliata e vedrai che effetton...

Non esiste NULLA di peggio al mondo di una donna innamorata...
(oddio forse na checca incazzata)....ma come arrivano a perdere la testa le donne...guarda...( certe donne)


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Vatti a fidare tu...*

Treviso, spariti 23 mln da un istituto di vigilanza
Avviata un'indagine dopo gli esposti di alcune banche.


La procura di Treviso ha avviato un'inchiesta per accertare dove siano finiti circa 23 milioni di euro in contanti custoditi dall'istituto di vigilanza North East Service (Nes), reclamati da alcune banche senza soddisfazione.
L'indagine in mano alla guardia di finanza di Treviso è partita da alcuni esposti presentati da vari istituti di credito, tra cui Intesa e Antonveneta.
«ANCORA TUTTO FUMOSO». Uno degli investigatori ha dichiarato che «è tutto ancora fumoso e stiamo cercando di capire cosa è accaduto», spiegando che gli accertamenti sono solo agli inizi e devono essere sentiti sia il vertice della Nes che gli istituti di credito che le avevano affidato la raccolta e la custodia del denaro nei suoi caveau.
Il problema è sorto, secondo il quotidiano la Repubblica, quando le banche hanno chiesto di prelevare del contante, ricevendo dalla Nes risposte inconcludenti, tra cui quella che, al momento, non c'era denaro disponibile.
PER ORA NESSUN INDAGATO. Secondo quanto si è appreso, la procura ha aperto un fascicolo con l'ipotesi di reato di furto dopo gli esposti inoltrati dagli istituti di credito, anche se non ci sarebbe ancora nessuna persona indagata.
Tra le banche che reclamano il denaro, non disponibile nei depositi della società, vi sono alcuni dei maggiori istituti di credito nazionali: tuttavia il problema non può in alcun modo ricadere sui risparmiatori e correntisti, perché coperto dagli istituti di credito sotto il profilo assicurativo.
LA CIFRA POTREBBE SALIRE. Le banche che si sono fatte avanti con i primi esposti hanno denunciato complessivamente l'assenza di 23 milioni di euro, ma la cifra potrebbe diventare ben più alta nel momento in cui si dovessero rivolgere alla guardia di finanza altri istituti - si parla di cinque banche in totale - che avevano affidato alla Nes la gestione del loro contante.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Parto dal presupposto che qui ci sono diversi traditori che non solo non si rivelano, ma sono decisi a non farlo mai. La domanda è volontariamente ingenua*: non considerate che, a prescindere dalle motivazioni, chi vi è complice potrebbe rivelarsi al posto vostro? O potrebbe volontariamente o meno mettere a rischio la vostra coppia? Insomma, si tradisce in due. Vero, ci sono i casi in cui entrambi i "partecipanti" sono impegnati, quindi l'interesse a tacere è reciproco. Ma non sempre, anzi. Di casi ce ne sono infiniti, in ogni caso il segreto non è mai soltanto vostro (e dura per tutta la vita). Come fate a dormire tranquilli? Date per scontato che se venisse fuori, "Pazienza, sfasciamo tutto"? O c'è un patto non scritto per cui (a meno di truffe e relativi ricatti) gli amanti non si rivelano mai?
> 
> *Mi piacerebbe sentire la vostra, che siete pratici. Io non lo sono. Io sono paranoico.



non credo c'entri la fiducia ...
ma solo non oltrepassare certi limiti


----------



## feather (3 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> teoricamente sei ricattabile a vita.


Basta non dare all'altro motivi per farlo. Si fa tutto per un motivo, se il motivo non c'è (o non è abbastanza) non si fa.
Se tu tronchi con l'amante, l'amante ti ha perso. Sputtanandoti, cosa ci guadagna? 
Quello che vuole sei tu, non ti avrà di certo sputtanandoti. 
Quindi, a meno di vendicatori patologici, non c'è motivo perché ora, o in futuro, ti sputtani.
Perché dovrebbe?
E con gli anni i sentimenti si attenuano, il rancore pure. Più passa il tempo e più, anche la voglia di vendetta, tende a sparire.


----------



## Diletta (3 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Basta non dare all'altro motivi per farlo. Si fa tutto per un motivo, se il motivo non c'è (o non è abbastanza) non si fa.
> Se tu tronchi con l'amante, l'amante ti ha perso. Sputtanandoti, cosa ci guadagna?
> Quello che vuole sei tu, non ti avrà di certo sputtanandoti.
> Quindi, a meno di vendicatori patologici, non c'è motivo perché ora, o in futuro, ti sputtani.
> ...



Vero, più il tempo passa e più uno è al sicuro.
Il pericolo è nell'immediato, una donna, come dice bene il Conte, sa trasformarsi in una perfida creatura assetata di vendetta e seminare guai a non finire!


----------



## Calipso (3 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Basta non dare all'altro motivi per farlo. Si fa tutto per un motivo, se il motivo non c'è (o non è abbastanza) non si fa.
> Se tu tronchi con l'amante, l'amante ti ha perso. Sputtanandoti, cosa ci guadagna?
> Quello che vuole sei tu, non ti avrà di certo sputtanandoti.
> Quindi, a meno di vendicatori patologici, non c'è motivo perché ora, o in futuro, ti sputtani.
> ...


centrato esattamente il punto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Basta non dare all'altro motivi per farlo. Si fa tutto per un motivo, se il motivo non c'è (o non è abbastanza) non si fa.
> *Se tu tronchi con l'amante, l'amante ti ha perso. Sputtanandoti, cosa ci guadagna?
> Quello che vuole sei tu, non ti avrà di certo sputtanandoti.
> *Quindi, a meno di vendicatori patologici, non c'è motivo perché ora, o in futuro, ti sputtani.
> ...


... sì... se si rimane su un piano razionale fila. Peccato che...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti faccio un discorso che tu puoi benissimo capire.
> Mi presentano a te come bravissima persona no?
> Integerrima...
> Ma tu ascolti attentamente il mio nome: Bernardo Provenzano.
> ...



A volte conte si ha rispetto per le persone e a quei valori che ti danno apparenza nella società. Ma non pensare che questo sia un sacrificio da nulla. Tu sei avanti e lo sai bene, io sono fermo e mi crogiolo nella consapevolezza. ti ho detto tutto no? (a parte che crogiolo spesso diventa dannazione della consapevolezza)


----------



## Leda (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... sì... se si rimane su un piano razionale fila. Peccato che...


... ci sia gente come questa, ad esempio: http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/19065-gesto-folle-o-forse-no-bha


----------



## Spider (4 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Parto dal presupposto che qui ci sono diversi traditori che non solo non si rivelano, ma sono decisi a non farlo mai. La domanda è volontariamente ingenua*: non considerate che, a prescindere dalle motivazioni, chi vi è complice potrebbe rivelarsi al posto vostro? O potrebbe volontariamente o meno mettere a rischio la vostra coppia? Insomma, si tradisce in due. Vero, ci sono i casi in cui entrambi i "partecipanti" sono impegnati, quindi l'interesse a tacere è reciproco. Ma non sempre, anzi. Di casi ce ne sono infiniti, in ogni caso il segreto non è mai soltanto vostro (e dura per tutta la vita). Come fate a dormire tranquilli? Date per scontato che se venisse fuori, "Pazienza, sfasciamo tutto"? O c'è un patto non scritto per cui (a meno di truffe e relativi ricatti) gli amanti non si rivelano mai?
> 
> *Mi piacerebbe sentire la vostra, che siete pratici. Io non lo sono. Io sono paranoico.


...Gli amanti, almeno quelli seri...non si rilevelano mai, anzi stanno bene attenti a fare il contrario!
bisogna fare una premessa.
la categoria "traditori" come la categoria " amante" non esistono...
tutti possiamo, anche i cornutazzi, divenire degli amanti...per un occasione o per qualcosa in più.
Quando però si sta in quel ruolo e specificatamente quello del "terzo"... difficile che si faccia la barba ...a chi è stato tanto generoso!!!!
Se la tresca continua... hai tutto l'interesse a tacere... se è finita e ancora speri... appoggerai ogni decisione presa nella speranza di...
se sei a tua volta ammogliato o maritato.... ancora peggio... ti guardi bene ad alzare le acque... non puoi mai sapere.
il discorso potrebbe funzionare per il singoli... quelli soli, che non hanno almeno sulla carta niente da perdere... ma questi sono i peggiori... e spesso confondono la extrascopata con l'amore.
però hanno dignità, ed anche se sputtanassero, come la metterebbero con la loro coscenza?
faccio un torto a te, ti rovino il matrimonio ma non è che ne esca con le ossa intere... 
bisogna ad esempio ammmetere a se stessi di essere stati ...comunque degli infami.
per cui fatte le dovute conclusioni, chi si accompagna con le "proprietà" altrui ha tutto l'interessere a rimanere segreto, segretissimo...
tutto un vantaggio...nei modi, nei tempi...
e con il grande vantaggio...di apparire dei veri "galantuomini", 
signori d'altri tempi...
uno in sostanza di cui ci si può fidare...
...fidati, tuo marito da me, non lo verrà mai a sapere.
mi fai una pompa?


----------



## cavaliere (4 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> ... ci sia gente come questa, ad esempio: http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/19065-gesto-folle-o-forse-no-bha


non avevo mai letto quel tread. eccezionale!


----------



## Leda (4 Ottobre 2013)

cavaliere ha detto:


> non avevo mai letto quel tread. eccezionale!


Giusto, ci sono anche quelli come te.
Annotiamo: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...n-annunciata?p=1178535&viewfull=1#post1178535


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Gli amanti, almeno quelli seri...non si rilevelano mai, anzi stanno bene attenti a fare il contrario!
> bisogna fare una premessa.
> la categoria "traditori" come la categoria " amante" non esistono...
> tutti possiamo, anche i cornutazzi, divenire degli amanti...per un occasione o per qualcosa in più.
> ...


bello questo post


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...fidati, tuo marito da me, non lo verrà mai a sapere.
> mi fai una pompa?


L'unica certezza che mi è rimasta è di essere ancora etero, per quanto malconcio. Per il resto, grazie per il tuo punto di vista, che è sicuramente valido.


----------



## Spider (4 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> L'unica certezza che mi è rimasta è di essere ancora etero, per quanto malconcio. Per il resto, grazie per il tuo punto di vista, che è sicuramente valido.


guarda che se continui cosi... 
anche la certezza di essere etero vacilla.

cominci con esaltare *le doti* dell'amante... poi...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Gli amanti, almeno quelli seri...non si rilevelano mai, anzi stanno bene attenti a fare il contrario!
> bisogna fare una premessa.
> la categoria "traditori" come la categoria " amante" non esistono...
> tutti possiamo, anche i cornutazzi, divenire degli amanti...per un occasione o per qualcosa in più.
> ...



parla, parla: ricordati che sto aspettando qualcosa da te


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Giusto, ci sono anche quelli come te.
> Annotiamo: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...n-annunciata?p=1178535&viewfull=1#post1178535


OPS


----------



## cavaliere (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> OPS


'mbe?


----------



## Spider (4 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> parla, parla: ricordati che sto aspettando qualcosa da te


davvero?????
...e cosa? 
aspetta...fammi pensare...............................................................................nooooooo!
 quello no, ti prego!!!!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Parto dal presupposto che qui ci sono diversi traditori che non solo non si rivelano, ma sono decisi a non farlo mai. La domanda è volontariamente ingenua*: non considerate che, a prescindere dalle motivazioni, chi vi è complice potrebbe rivelarsi al posto vostro? O potrebbe volontariamente o meno mettere a rischio la vostra coppia? Insomma, si tradisce in due. Vero, ci sono i casi in cui entrambi i "partecipanti" sono impegnati, quindi l'interesse a tacere è reciproco. Ma non sempre, anzi. Di casi ce ne sono infiniti, in ogni caso il segreto non è mai soltanto vostro (e dura per tutta la vita). Come fate a dormire tranquilli? Date per scontato che se venisse fuori, "Pazienza, sfasciamo tutto"? O c'è un patto non scritto per cui (a meno di truffe e relativi ricatti) gli amanti non si rivelano mai?
> 
> *Mi piacerebbe sentire la vostra, che siete pratici. Io non lo sono. Io sono paranoico.


Dal momento che amo, mi fido a prescindere. Mi è chiaro che mi amore può essere tradito e nella norma lo viene fatto ancora prima che io abbia finito di pensare quanto grande sia mio amore. Ma in quel momento non mi importa.

Arriva il giorno in cui l'amore viene meno, e solo allora mi accorgo che non sono mai stato amato quanto invece ho amato io. Comincio ad indagare perché tanto non mi importa più nulla dell'amore, e scopro il tradimento. Tradimento a parole, a pensieri a fatti. Non importa. Tradimento.

A tradimento scoperto, metto in posizione l'artiglieria e comincio a sparare a salve per vedere che effetto fa. "Ha!" dico, ecco una reazione da colpevole, e l'impallinatore si trasforma in arma mortale, colpisce senza pietà, perché almeno ho la soddisfazione di vedere la faccia di chi me l'ha fatta sotto il naso per tutto il tempo!

Ma in realtà, sono colpevole io, perché mi ero fidato ciecamente e non ho fatto caso del tradimento che fin dagli inizi era presente. Ma io non ho voluto vedere.

Quindi ho cambiato strategia. Ora lascio che mi tradisce perché almeno so con chi la fa. Lei è contentissima, perché potrà finalmente scoparsi tutto il mondo, se vuole. Io sono contento, perché posso scoparmi tutto il mondo, se voglio. Ai fatti però siamo felici, perché ognuno fa che cazzo gli pare e nessuno ha qualcosa da dirci o raffrontarci. E nel contempo ci amiamo come sempre, ma senza prosciutti e ipocrisie.

Siamo traditori. Embeh?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma tu non hai mai ricevuto una fregatura da uno che pensavi fossi irreprensibile e invece ZAC.......... ?
> 
> "Uno che tradisce".......niente continuiamo a categorizzare le persone.


Osservazione puramente logica. Il tuo ragionamento rafforza quel che vuol mettere in dubbio. Se anche la persona apparentemente irreprensibile può tradire (e chi sta tradendo sa di apparire irreprensibile al tradito, magari) non c'è ragione di confidare sulla reciproca lealtà.
La lealtà reciproca può solo basarsi sul fatto di essere entrambi nelle condizioni di voler tenere il tradimento occulto, condizioni che per varie ragioni possono mutare.

Parere personale: ci si fida come in tutte le circostanze della vita, con una buona dose di incoscienza.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè non continuare ? Siamo pienamente in topic.
> 
> Facciamo un giochino.
> 
> ...


Sei consapevole che hai fatto un elenco in cui mescoli responsabilità personali e pregiudizi razzisti su categorie?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Grazie! Ti ho tolto dalla blacklist. E aggiungo che ho metà cervello che grida "Ascoltalo, che ha ragione!". L'altra metà va dallo psichiatra. Comunque, come dicevo a Sienne, il fesso sono io.


In quella storia l'inaffidabile sei tu che stai pensando di rivelarla.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei consapevole che hai fatto un elenco in cui mescoli responsabilità personali e pregiudizi razzisti su categorie?


E tu sei consapevole che stai manipolando un post del tuba per far leggere alla gente
quello che lui non ha mai scritto?
Com'era quella volta là?
Il conte organizza un raduno il due maggio a Bologna perchè intende insultare i bolognesi no?

Peccato che la strage fosse stata il due di agosto, ma pur sempre due era eh?

ANche un mona capisce che il senso di questo post é:
Se stiamo lì a guardare tutto non ci fideremmo di nessuno.

Ma come fate a fidarvi di un insegnante eh?
Chi vi garantisce che sia adeguatamente preparato?


----------



## Tubarao (5 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei consapevole che hai fatto un elenco in cui mescoli responsabilità personali e pregiudizi razzisti su categorie?


Ma và ? Mica me ne ero accorto.

Certo che a te non te se pò nasconde niente


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *E tu sei consapevole che stai manipolando un post del tuba per far leggere alla gente
> quello che lui non ha mai scritto?*
> Com'era quella volta là?
> *Il conte organizza un raduno il due maggio a Bologna perchè intende insultare i bolognesi no?
> ...


l'ho già detto che non sei per nulla rancoroso:mrgreen:?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma và ? Mica me ne ero accorto.
> 
> Certo che a te non te se pò nasconde niente


----------



## lunaiena (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Noto con piacere che i discorsi che qua dentro fanno le persone tradite, le loro lamentele, la loro perdita di fiducia di stima e di tutto il loro dolore, non è servito nemmeno a far capire che il traditore perde di credibilità. e poi mi vengono a parlare di scambio di opinioni tra traditi e traditori, mah..!



quoto 
e poi sono io l'ipocrita :rotfl:
Ma robe da non credere:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quoto
> e poi sono io l'ipocrita :rotfl:
> Ma robe da non credere:rotfl:


Cosa quoti di preciso? 
Dai, parla con me che sono una traditrice: prendimi come prototipo, tanto (non conoscendoci)  tra me e te non c'e nulla di personale: quoti che le persone in generale non dovrebbero fidarsi di me? 
Non credo che tu sia ipocrita, ma un po' ingenua sì.


----------



## Etrusco (5 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti prendi uno sposato ... così è *riscattabile* come te ...
> 
> ...



...mai prendere un amante in leasing...!!!:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cosa quoti di preciso?
> Dai, parla con me che sono una traditrice: prendimi come prototipo, tanto (non conoscendoci)  tra me e te non c'e nulla di personale:* quoti che le persone in generale non dovrebbero fidarsi di me? *
> Non credo che tu sia ipocrita, ma un po' ingenua sì.



Non ho neanche letto che parlava di te ...
e non l'ho proprio inteso come il neretto davvero ...
Quotavo il fatto che il traditore ( in generale non te)perde comunque 
di credibilità e questo non arriva a molti traditori tutto qui...
e poi non è vero che non c'è nulla di personale
almeno da parte mia no ma da parte tua si 
questo almeno é quello che percepisco 
poi posso , sicuramente mi sbaglio ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ho neanche letto che parlava di te ...
> e non l'ho proprio inteso come il neretto davvero ...
> Quotavo il fatto che il traditore ( in generale non te)perde comunque
> di credibilità e questo non arriva a molti traditori tutto qui...
> ...


Infatti ti sbagli.
Hai ragione che non stava parlando di me.
Ti stavo semplicemente chiedendo di calare nel reale ciò che continui a generalizzare, prendendo me come esempio, dato che io non me la prendo.
Perché a un certo punto, ribadisco, bisogna arrivare a una conclusione. 
Generalizzare é comodo, poi bisogna concretizzare: se il discorso fosse grneralizzabile certi rapporti che esistono non esisterebbero, non credi?


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> ...mai prendere un amante in leasing...!!!:mexican::mexican::mexican:



Ciao

delizioso ... :rotfl:

grazie!

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma và ? Mica me ne ero accorto.
> 
> Certo che a te non te se pò nasconde niente


Se ne eri consapevole hai un usato un argomento di discussione incongruo in modo intellettualmente disonesto per aver ragione. Contento tu.


P.S. E' più bello l'altro avatar.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti ti sbagli.
> Hai ragione che non stava parlando di me.
> Ti stavo semplicemente chiedendo di calare nel reale ciò che continui a generalizzare, prendendo me come esempio, dato che io non me la prendo.
> Perché a un certo punto, ribadisco, bisogna arrivare a una conclusione.
> Generalizzare é comodo, poi bisogna concretizzare: se il discorso fosse grneralizzabile certi rapporti che esistono non esisterebbero, non credi?



Ma io non ho bisogno di rapporti 
qui dentro ...
qui non è la mia vita 
Se dovessi preoccuparmi di concretizzare nel virtuale 
forse sarebbe meglio rivedere la mia vita reale ...
almeno io la vedo così ...
poi percarita non giudico chi ad un certo punto concretizza il virtule


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ...
> Quotavo il fatto che il traditore ( in generale non te)perde comunque
> di credibilità e questo non arriva a molti traditori tutto qui ...


Ah ok...perde di credibilità a prescindere...

Ma questo spero valga anche per il goloso grassone, il burbero urlatore, il cronico imbroglione, quello che non fa lo scontrino, quella che finge il mal di testa per non darla al marito, quella che non vuole cucinare, quella che puntualmente rovina le camice, quello che supera il limite di velocità, quello senza cintura...

SIETE CIRCONDATI DA GENTE CHE COMPIE CAXXATE...STA DEMONIZZAZIONE PER CHI TRADISCE HA ONESTAMENTE ROTTO UN PO IL CAXXO!!!


----------



## lunaiena (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ah ok...perde di credibilità a prescindere...
> 
> Ma questo spero valga anche per il goloso grassone, il burbero urlatore, il cronico imbroglione, quello che non fa lo scontrino, quella che finge il mal di testa per non darla al marito, quella che non vuole cucinare, quella che puntualmente rovina le camice, quello che supera il limite di velocità, quello senza cintura...
> 
> SIETE CIRCONDATI DA GENTE CHE COMPIE CAXXATE...STA DEMONIZZAZIONE PER CHI TRADISCE HA ONESTAMENTE ROTTO UN PO IL CAXXO!!!



Ma scusa lo dici 
a me?
a parte che non ho seguito la discussione e forse avrei dovuto farlo
ho risposto in base a come penso poter essere considerata 
se mai si scoprisse che ho tradito e non solo da mio marito che credo che in parte li sappia 
ma da esterni che tendono a non farsi i cazxi propri e a criticare qualsiasi cosa ci possa essere di criticabile ...
Tradendo mi sono automaticamente messa dalla parte dei "disonesti"...
quindi sono pronta al" linciaggio sociale"
seppur fregandomene...


----------



## Etrusco (5 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ...
> Quotavo il fatto che il traditore ( in generale non te)perde comunque
> di credibilità e questo non arriva a molti traditori tutto qui...
> ...



 Dir la verità' ci sono anche tanti "fedeli" a cui non gli affiderei manco la suocera!!!  :mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Dir la verità' ci sono anche tanti "fedeli" a cui non gli affiderei manco la suocera!!!  :mexican::mexican::mexican:



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Ma io non ho bisogno di rapporti
> qui dentro ...
> qui non è la mia vita *
> Se dovessi preoccuparmi di concretizzare nel virtuale
> ...


ma che discorso e? 
c'è qualcuno che pensa questo di te o di qualcun altro?

io non sto parlando di rapporti qui dentro, ma di rapporti che esistono nella realtà
mi sono messa come esempio per non parlare di qualcun altro

vabbè, può esserci confronto con chi fa il finto tonto? :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

Sintetizzando: tutti possono tradire. Chi ha già tradito ha dimostrato di essere capace di farlo. Per gli altri resta momentaneamente il beneficio del dubbio.
Questo non significa che chi ha tradito il partner necessariamente tradirà l'amico o il collega o il socio, così come chi è fedele al partner potrà tradire amico, collega, socio.
Ma tra la realtà dei fatti e il mare delle possibilità c'è un altro mare.


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2013)

riassumento il riassunto per  chi ha tradito non sarà più una prima volta 


Brunetta ha detto:


> Sintetizzando: tutti possono tradire. Chi ha già tradito ha dimostrato di essere capace di farlo. Per gli altri resta momentaneamente il beneficio del dubbio.
> Questo non significa che chi ha tradito il partner necessariamente tradirà l'amico o il collega o il socio, così come chi è fedele al partner potrà tradire amico, collega, socio.
> Ma tra la realtà dei fatti e il mare delle possibilità c'è un altro mare.


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> riassumento il riassunto per  chi ha tradito non sarà più una prima volta



Ciao

come con la verginità ... 

come con la perdita dei secondi denti ... 

ecc. 

questa prima volta, ci frega ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2013)

:unhappy:   





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> come con la verginità ...
> *
> ...


----------



## Etrusco (5 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> come con la verginità ...
> 
> ...



Chissa se mi immunizza dal ricascarci.....lo spero, perché oltre a sapere di aver fatto un torto a chi non lo merita (leggi moglie) adesso sto anche da schifo per aver perso qualcuno cui volevo veramente bene (leggi amante). XD


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Chissa se mi immunizza dal ricascarci.....lo spero, perché oltre a sapere di aver fatto un torto a chi non lo merita (leggi moglie) adesso sto anche da schifo per aver perso qualcuno cui volevo veramente bene (leggi amante). XD



Ciao Etrusco,

se questa vaccinazione, non ti ha servito, 
allora sei tosto ... scusa. 

ma alla fine ... molti hanno solo avuto fortuna,
che non è passato quel venticello, a far crollare
il loro castello di certezze ... 

questa volta, costruisci bene ... e non su delle 
sabbie mobili ... 

se ho completamente tirato a vuoto, mi scuso. 
andrò a leggere ... 

sienne


----------



## Tubarao (5 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ne eri consapevole hai un usato un argomento di discussione incongruo in modo intellettualmente disonesto per aver ragione. Contento tu.
> 
> 
> P.S. E' più bello l'altro avatar.



Proprio incongruo no.

Dire che è impossibile fidarsi di un traditore perchè è un bugiardo ha per me la stessa valenza di dire che  non ci si può fidare di un terrone perchè mafioso.

Frasi con le quali io sono in totale disaccordo, OVVIAMENTE, così come lo sono rispetto a tutte quelle che ho elencato.

Curioso di sapere dove ci vedi disonestà intellettuale.


----------



## free (5 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Proprio incongruo no.
> 
> Dire che è impossibile fidarsi di un traditore perchè è un bugiardo ha per me la stessa valenza di dire che  non ci si può fidare di un terrone perchè mafioso.
> 
> ...



più che altro vorrei sapere chi caspita dice sempre la verità...


----------



## Etrusco (5 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Etrusco,
> 
> se questa vaccinazione, non ti ha servito,
> allora sei tosto ... scusa.
> ...



Hai centrato in pieno Sienne. Ma mi sento come un ex tossico, se vivessi con la certezza di non ricascarci farei il più grande errore di superficialità della mia vita.
la paura di ricaderci mi terrà invece vigile. Per questo trovo terapeutico leggere e scrivere nel forum, per ricordarmi di non dimenticare!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

Io trovo che le persone non vivano secondo l'egida di non fare agli altri quello che non vorresse fosse fatto a te.
Infatti gli altri non sono un insieme di persone di uguale importanza no?

Ora io trovo che le persone vivano facendo agli altri quello che vorrebbe fosse fatto a loro, no?

Cercano di dare il meglio agli altri
E nascondono con cautela il peggio.

Chi confessa candido un tradimento? Eh?

Ma sul fidarsi io ho scoperto una cosa da giovane guardando il film di puzo, il padrino.
Ho imparato quella sua tecnica, di chiamare un amico e dirgli tu mi devi tradire.
In poche parole la fiducia ve sempre messa alla prova.

Siccome sono diffidente per natura, mi sono sempre divertito a mettere alla prova la fiducia altrui.
E ne ho scoperto di cose no?

Così poi quando vengo a scoprire che mi sono fidato erroneamente, me lo tengo per me, e muto atteggiamento verso questa persona.

Così lei è convinta che io mi fidi di lei, e sta tranquilla, ma non sa invece che....

Quindi io mi fido sempre a ragion veduta.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Proprio incongruo no.
> 
> Dire che è impossibile fidarsi di un traditore perchè è un bugiardo ha per me la stessa valenza di dire che  non ci si può fidare di un terrone perchè mafioso.
> 
> ...


Davvero non lo vedi?
Un traditore è un bugiardo inevitabilmente.
Un "terrone" non è mafioso inevitabilmente.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Davvero non lo vedi?
> Un traditore è un bugiardo inevitabilmente.
> Un "terrone" non è mafioso inevitabilmente.


Fosse solo mafioso el teron, saria anche simpatico...
Ma c'è anche tutto il resto no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sai conosco due che lavorano assieme
Uno ha sposato una di Catania, l'altro una di Caserta...

Incredibile cosa dice quella di Catania contro quella di Caserta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (6 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Davvero non lo vedi?
> Un traditore è un bugiardo inevitabilmente.
> Un "terrone" non è mafioso inevitabilmente.



c'è da dire che la fiducia non si basa sulla sincerità, non è un meccanismo così automatico
piuttosto credo che si basi sulla stima, vale a dire che ci sembra che una data persona sarà in grado di comportarsi in modo consono in mille diverse situazioni (anche ad es. non rivelando segreti, quindi a ben vedere non essendo sincera), per questo ha la nostra stima e le accordiamo anche la fiducia
sintetizzando


----------



## Tubarao (6 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Davvero non lo vedi?
> Un traditore è un bugiardo inevitabilmente.
> Un "terrone" non è mafioso inevitabilmente.


Un traditore è un bugiardo inevitabilmente non si può sentire: mente al partner, e quella è una cose oggettiva e incontrovertibile. Ma potrebbe non essere un bugiardo a 360 gradi, cosi come un terrone potrebbe non essere un mafioso.

Quello che mi stà più sulle palle in questo forum è quando volete mettervi a fare Guelfi contro Ghibellini, Isaaeliani contro Palestinesi. Un traditore, così come un terrone, o un negro, è UNA PERSONA. Si può mentire al partner per una scopata, ed essere le persone più sincere del mondo con il resto dell'universo. Smettetela di attaccare questa A scarlatte addosso alla gente.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un traditore è un bugiardo inevitabilmente non si può sentire: mente al partner, e quella è una cose oggettiva e incontrovertibile. Ma potrebbe non essere un bugiardo a 360 gradi, cosi come un terrone potrebbe non essere un mafioso.
> 
> Quello che mi stà più sulle palle in questo forum è quando volete mettervi a fare Guelfi contro Ghibellini, Isaaeliani contro Palestinesi. Un traditore, così come un terrone, o un negro, è UNA PERSONA. Si può mentire al partner per una scopata, ed essere le persone più sincere del mondo con il resto dell'universo. Smettetela di attaccare questa A scarlatte addosso alla gente.


Lo so che sono di parte ma QUOTO


----------



## sienne (6 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

mahh, ho molti più problemi, con chi per lavare 
due tovaglie, usa programmi lunghissimi e un casino
di sapone ... 
o per prendere un litro di latte dietro l'angolo, prende 
la macchina ... 
ecc. ecc

scusatemi ... ad ognuno il proprio metro ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un traditore è un bugiardo inevitabilmente non si può sentire: mente al partner, e quella è una cose oggettiva e incontrovertibile. Ma potrebbe non essere un bugiardo a 360 gradi, cosi come un terrone potrebbe non essere un mafioso.
> 
> Quello che mi stà più sulle palle in questo forum è quando volete mettervi a fare Guelfi contro Ghibellini, Isaaeliani contro Palestinesi. Un traditore, così come un terrone, o un negro, è UNA PERSONA. Si può mentire al partner per una scopata, *ed essere le persone più sincere del mondo c*on il resto dell'universo. Smettetela di attaccare questa A scarlatte addosso alla gente.


tutti sono persone; ognuno con le proprie caratteristiche.
è chiaro che non si possa considerare un  delinquente chi tradisce da anni la moglie o il marito , ma tra le persone più _sincere di questo mondo 
_ risulta difficile inserirli perché chi lo è difficilmente può mentire a chi vuole bene per molto tempo.tutto qui.
poi mettiamoci che ogni situazione faccia capo a se , ma siamo abbastanza sull'oggettivo.
detto questo nessuno propone un lazzaretto dove confinare questi esseri immondi o sì:singleeye:?
se ti cancelli non lasciare tutta la roba nello stipetto come le volte scorse


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutti sono persone; ognuno con le proprie caratteristiche.
> è chiaro che non si possa considerare un  delinquente chi tradisce da anni la moglie o il marito , ma* tra le persone più sincere di questo mondo risulta difficile inserirli* perché chi lo è difficilmente può mentire a chi vuole bene per molto tempo.tutto qui.
> poi mettiamoci che ogni situazione faccia capo a se , ma siamo abbastanza sull'oggettivo.
> detto questo nessuno propone un lazzaretto dove confinare questi esseri immondi o sì:singleeye:?
> se ti cancelli non lasciare tutta la roba nello stipetto come le volte scorse



questo ve l'ho già confermato io
dare dell'intellettualmente disonesto al tuba in questo frangente è stato un pessimo modo di condurre il discorso


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo ve l'ho già confermato io
> dare dell'intellettualmente disonesto al tuba in questo frangente è stato un pessimo modo di condurre il discorso


questo va detto a persa, non a me


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

e ci aggiungo pure che a proposito di sincerità....è una cosa piccola ma fa parte della coerenza delle persone.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo va detto a persa, non a me



in questo caso vi ho accomunato perché col tuo quote ti sei mostrata d'accordo con lei (per quel che concerne la parte sostanziale del discorso, non il giudizio)
io condivido molto il discorso di free: la fedeltà difficilmente si basa sulla sincerità dimostrata da una persona nei confronti del mondo intero, perché discende da chi vuole esserle fedele (è una sua scelta), non dal fatto che quella persona sia sincera o no
tanto per fare un esempio estremo: esistono uomini e donne fedeli a chi li picchia o li maltratta

come fai a fidarti di uno che tradisce è una domanda scema
la domanda corretta, ma ahimè altrettanto scema potrebbe essere; come fai a fidarti di uno che mente


----------



## Calipso (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in questo caso vi ho accomunato perché col tuo quote ti sei mostrata d'accordo con lei (per quel che concerne la parte sostanziale del discorso, non il giudizio)
> io condivido molto il discorso di free: la fedeltà difficilmente si basa sulla sincerità dimostrata da una persona nei confronti del mondo intero, perché discende da chi vuole esserle fedele (è una sua scelta), non dal fatto che quella persona sia sincera o no
> tanto per fare un esempio estremo: esistono uomini e donne fedeli a chi li picchia o li maltratta
> 
> ...




quoto a pieno!


----------



## The Cheater (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in questo caso vi ho accomunato perché col tuo quote ti sei mostrata d'accordo con lei (per quel che concerne la parte sostanziale del discorso, non il giudizio)
> io condivido molto il discorso di free: la fedeltà difficilmente si basa sulla sincerità dimostrata da una persona nei confronti del mondo intero, perché discende da chi vuole esserle fedele (è una sua scelta), non dal fatto che quella persona sia sincera o no
> tanto per fare un esempio estremo: esistono uomini e donne fedeli a chi li picchia o li maltratta
> 
> ...


ma come fai a fidarti di CHIUNQUE non conosci...semmai...

ma per piacere...con tutti i modi che ci sono al mondo per mostrarsi inaffidabbili, ti pareva che qui qualche buontempone non etichettasse in tal maniera chi si fa (o si è fatta) una scopata extra...

chi tradisce è una persona COME TUTTI...va giudicato per questo aspetto ma non per altro...

ma chi è pienamente sincero e totalmente affidabile a questo mondo??? CHI CAXXO...CHI???

tutti e nessuno...

ora è finita che quanti non riescono a frenare la loro passione/dipendenza da sesso diventano una sorta di criminali, di inaffidabili eternamente indagati su tutta la loro vita, marchiati come sporchi e puzzolenti esseri pericolosi...

ma vaffankulo va...andate a lavorare, girate il mondo e confrontatevi con la gente su ogni aspetto di vita...capirete (forse) quanto siano ALTRI gli aspetti che dovrebbero preoccuparvi/rassicurarvi di una persona...

viviamo in un mondo sempre più assurdo, e mi devo sentire fare morali da 4 persone mai andate oltre il loro recintello di casa...ora il fedifrago è inaffidabile per definizione...
...ma vaffankulo va...:incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in questo caso vi ho accomunato perché col tuo quote ti sei mostrata d'accordo con lei (per quel che concerne la parte sostanziale del discorso, non il giudizio)
> io condivido molto il discorso di free: la fedeltà difficilmente si basa sulla sincerità dimostrata da una persona nei confronti del mondo intero, perché discende da chi vuole esserle fedele (è una sua scelta), non dal fatto che quella persona sia sincera o no
> tanto per fare un esempio estremo: *esistono uomini e donne fedeli a chi li picchia o li maltratta
> *
> ...


..ma quella non è fedeltà,è masochismo.non è in ballo il fatto che non tradiscano ma che stiano ancora con gli aguzzini


----------



## Calipso (7 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ..ma quella non è fedeltà,è masochismo.non è in ballo il fatto che non tradiscano ma che stiano ancora con gli aguzzini


altrimenti detta sindrome di stoccolma


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma come fai a fidarti di CHIUNQUE non conosci...semmai...
> 
> ma per piacere...con tutti i modi che ci sono al mondo per mostrarsi inaffidabbili, ti pareva che qui qualche buontempone non etichettasse in tal maniera chi si fa (o si è fatta) una scopata extra...
> 
> ...


magari non sono state a las vegas!
ou non è che sia un viaggio allucinanate , ci sono stata come penso tanta gente.non vedi che apertura mentale ho


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ..ma quella non è fedeltà,*è masochismo*.non è in ballo il fatto che non tradiscano ma che stiano ancora con gli aguzzini


Ciao

non è masochismo, il più delle volte.
è essere succubi di un meccanismo distorto 
anche di molta paura. persone, con un autostima talmente basse,
che arrivano a credere ... che di più non si meritano ... 
non userei certi termini ... scusa. 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è masochismo, il più delle volte.
> è essere succubi di un meccanismo distorto
> ...


ma sei tu a bagno?


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sei tu a bagno?


Ciao

potrei esserlo ... 
ma non lo sono ... 

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (7 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari non sono state a las vegas!
> ou non è che sia un viaggio allucinanate , ci sono stata come penso tanta gente.non vedi che apertura mentale ho


io non so dove tu sia mai stata in vita tua cara minerva
io di sicuro non solo a lasvegas, ma non sono i luoghi a stabilire la propria apertura mentale
potresti avere girato il mondo tu, ma sempre mentalmente "bloccata e tarata" rimani

non hai elasticità...hai i tuoi invalicabili recinti in testa, e non permetti a nessuno (nemmeno a te stessa) di varcarli: quando per te è no E' NO!!! un aspetto, lasciatelo dire, mostruosamente limitante e ulteriormente aggravato da una tua evidente ottima base culturale, di ironia, di modo di essere...ma ti chiudi, non accetti il confronto e sopratutto non accetti quando esso va oltre i tuoi recinti, i tuoi dogmi, le tue verità indissolubili!!!

tu ABORRI tutto ciò che è a colori, non ti discosti dal tuo "bianco e nero"...così tanto da apparire come poco credibile anche quando contesti a ragion veduta, per giusta causa, con ragione sacrosanta...

frequenta gli evsaori fiscali, frequenta chi raccoglie risparmi della gente con promesse per poi sparire col malloppo, conosci persone veramente inaffidabili...strozzini, gestori di manodopera in nero, banchieri cinici e opportunisti, truffatori, gente tutta apparentemente per bene che mostra se stessa anche in un solo singolo episodio...

apriti al mondo, e lascia stare chi si fa una scopata...giudicalo, condannalo, ABORRALO quanto vuoi ma solo su quel singolo aspetto...ma cortesemente, le tue etichette generiche da donna che ha capito tutto, tienitele per te!!!


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io non so dove tu sia mai stata in vita tua cara minerva
> io di sicuro non solo a lasvegas, ma non sono i luoghi a stabilire la propria apertura mentale
> potresti avere girato il mondo tu, ma sempre mentalmente "bloccata e tarata" rimani
> 
> ...


scusa, ho una roba da fare e non posso leggere quello che hai scritto, lo faccio dopo.
volevo solo dirti che tu comunque sei uno sincero, mi pare che hai detto quello che è successo a tua moglie.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in questo caso vi ho accomunato perché col tuo quote ti sei mostrata d'accordo con lei (per quel che concerne la parte sostanziale del discorso, non il giudizio)
> io condivido molto il discorso di free: la fedeltà difficilmente si basa sulla sincerità dimostrata da una persona nei confronti del mondo intero, perché discende da chi vuole esserle fedele (è una sua scelta), non dal fatto che quella persona sia sincera o no
> tanto per fare un esempio estremo: esistono uomini e donne fedeli a chi li picchia o li maltratta
> 
> ...


Sì, però il discorso manicheo è: tradisce = mente. E non è manco tanto peregrino, nel senso che sarà pure manicheo, ma è vero.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *in questo caso vi ho accomunato perché col tuo quote ti sei mostrata d'accordo con lei (per quel che concerne la parte sostanziale del discorso, non il giudizio)
> io condivido molto il discorso di free: la fedeltà difficilmente si basa sulla sincerità dimostrata da una persona nei confronti del mondo intero, perché discende da chi vuole esserle fedele (è una sua scelta), non dal fatto che quella persona sia sincera o no
> *tanto per fare un esempio estremo: esistono uomini e donne fedeli a chi li picchia o li maltratta
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## The Cheater (7 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, ho una roba da fare e non posso leggere quello che hai scritto, lo faccio dopo.
> volevo solo dirti che tu comunque sei uno sincero, mi pare che hai detto quello che è successo a tua moglie.


si
l'ha scoperto grazie al mio "white side" che ha fatto di tutto per farsi scoprire
una liberazione...sono stato anche fuori di casa e ho rischiato la separazione
ho espresso il mio dolore e profondo rammarico per averle causato dolore, ma non le ho potuto ammettere pentimento in quanto non c'era pentimento...mi ero innamorato di un'altra, nonostante l'amore per lei fosse ancora vivo...un sentimento che va contro anche le mie personali convinzioni sull'amore...ma così era...

da allora siamo ripartiti ed è anche arrivata mia figlia...non rimpiango niente vista la condizione di oggi (e se vuoi saperlo nemmeno lei)!!!

io non so quale sia la tua storia...di sicuro hai qualcosa che non supererai mai!!!


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> da allora siamo ripartiti ed è anche arrivata mia figlia...non rimpiango niente vista la condizione di oggi (e se vuoi saperlo nemmeno lei)!!!


1. Ti invidio, nel senso buono.
2. Tantissimi complimenti e buona fortuna con la cucciola!!
3. Siete stati in gamba.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si
> l'ha scoperto grazie al mio "white side" che ha fatto di tutto per farsi scoprire
> una liberazione...sono stato anche fuori di casa e ho rischiato la separazione
> ho espresso il mio dolore e profondo rammarico per averle causato dolore, ma non le ho potuto ammettere pentimento in quanto non c'era pentimento...mi ero innamorato di un'altra, nonostante l'amore per lei fosse ancora vivo...un sentimento che va contro anche le mie personali convinzioni sull'amore...ma così era...
> ...


Caro Cheat,una cosa non ho capito...ma piu'facilmente tu l'hai scritta,e io non letta.
Perche' dirlo???


----------



## The Cheater (7 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Cheat,una cosa non ho capito...ma piu'facilmente tu l'hai scritta,e io non letta.
> Perche' dirlo???


dire cosa? del tradimento???

sono stato scoperto...in maniera anche stupida e per questo dico che "una parte di me fece di tutto per farsi scoprire"

non lo so...non era una "scopata e via"...sentivo inconsciamente la necessità di ritrovarmi a dover scegliere, capire cosa volevo veramente...mettermi nella condizione di "poter essere lasciato"...

se non avessi provato la sensazione dolorosa di poter perdere mia moglie probabilmente oggi sarei ancora pieno di dubbi, pensieri, rimpianti, domande senza risposta...
...oggi so cosa voglio, ma il famoso prezzo lo pagherò per sempre...

l'altra c'è sempre nella mia testa, ma da qualche mese è la donna numero 3...!!!


----------



## lothar57 (7 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dire cosa? del tradimento???
> 
> sono stato scoperto...in maniera anche stupida e per questo dico che "una parte di me fece di tutto per farsi scoprire"
> 
> ...


Non ricordo..o forse si...ti ha beccato il cell,o il pc vero?
Fantastica la terza donna....ma quanto cresce....che mangia??:smile::smile::smile:
Anch'io forse l'avro'........ma non come figlia    .


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

a me sfugge probabilmente una finezza, che non colgo. 

che è un bugiardo, chiaro, su questo mi sembra non bisogna discutere. 

ma può essere un bugiardo parziale (e spesso lo sono), che con altri ambiti
non centra nulla. ora ridurre una persona a bugiardo, che è una marcatura 
assoluta, non ci sta, secondo me. Non lo definisce ... 

E forse funziono in modo economico, nel senso, se ho l'impressione che mi 
posso fidare, mi fido ... e tengo in conto, che una "fregatura" può arrivare,
ma questo l'ho verso quasi tutti, se devo essere sincera ... certo, con alcuni
più e con alcuni meno ... ma non sempre è il fattore di essere un traditore
la determinante ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si
> l'ha scoperto grazie al mio "white side" che ha fatto di tutto per farsi scoprire
> una liberazione...sono stato anche fuori di casa e ho rischiato la separazione
> ho espresso il mio dolore e profondo rammarico per averle causato dolore, ma non le ho potuto ammettere pentimento in quanto non c'era pentimento...mi ero innamorato di un'altra, nonostante l'amore per lei fosse ancora vivo...un sentimento che va contro anche le mie personali convinzioni sull'amore...ma così era...
> ...


sono contenta per la tua famiglia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, però il discorso manicheo è:* tradisce = mente*. E non è manco tanto peregrino, nel senso che sarà pure manicheo, ma *è vero*.



ma chi ha detto il contrario?
l'ha scritto anche tubarao e io l'ho confermato

mi sono messa anche come esempio lampante proprio per non parlare di altra gente:
ma niente, tubarao (non lui in assoluto: per dire uno che scopa con una che tradisce il marito)deve scrivere o dire da qualche parte che non si fida di me (nel senso della fedifraga) così qualcuno finisce di squagliare i marroni agli astanti perché vede confermato il suo cristallino suo punto di vista.

capisci dove sta il punto?


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto il contrario?
> l'ha scritto anche tubarao e io l'ho confermato
> 
> mi sono messa anche come esempio lampante proprio per non parlare di altra gente:
> ...


ma forse mi è sfuggito qualcosa ma mi pare ci sia più veemenza e voglia di offese da chi parla di "difendersi " non ho capito da che


----------



## The Cheater (7 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non ricordo..o forse si...ti ha beccato il cell,o il pc vero?
> Fantastica la terza donna....ma quanto cresce....che mangia??:smile::smile::smile:
> Anch'io forse l'avro'........ma non come figlia    .


ne cell ne pc...una cosa che avevo nel portafoglio...

la pupa cresce magnificamente...mangia latte in quantità industriali


----------



## The Cheater (7 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono contenta per la tua famiglia


ti ringrazio

ma puoi rispondere se vuoi: l'idea che tu possa dissentire (figurati) e/o attaccarmi fortemente per quanto da me scritto non mi sconvolge...adoro il dibattito, adoro il confronto...stai sorvolando e non capisco se è per mancanza di voglia di rispondere o altro...

sono un diretto e molto sincero...sono talmente immaturo e presuntuoso (come qualcuno GIUSTAMENTE sostiene) da non riuscire nemmeno sotto tortura a fare l'ipocrita caxxaro (come qualcun altro SBAGLIANDO sostiene)

grazie ancora


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ti ringrazio
> 
> ma puoi rispondere se vuoi: l'idea che tu possa dissentire (figurati) e/o attaccarmi fortemente per quanto da me scritto non mi sconvolge...adoro il dibattito, adoro il confronto...stai sorvolando e non capisco se è per mancanza di voglia di rispondere o altro...
> 
> ...


non vedo perché dovrei attaccarti, quel che avevo da dire l'ho detto . le discussioni lunghe mi annoiano, dopo un po' perdo interesse.ho letto vari tuoi apprezzamenti, non so fondati su cosa  e non comprendo perché ma ne hai facoltà.
ripeterei sempre le stesse cose


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto il contrario?
> l'ha scritto anche tubarao e io l'ho confermato
> 
> mi sono messa anche come esempio lampante proprio per non parlare di altra gente:
> ...


A me realmente non sembra così. Posso anche aver letto superficialmente, ma il discordo di Brunetta era il classico discorso di Brunetta, ovvero tagliato con l'accetta, manicheo, a senso unico o come ti pare, ma fondamentalmente quello che ha sempre scritto in merito. Non mi pareva ce l'avesse con te o con Tubarao nello specifico.


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

a pronunciare sole o tubarao (per due ragioni contrarie ) a chiara scatta la sindrome di frau blucher e fa nitrire i cavalli:mrgreen:





scherzo
prova : tubarao  è sciocchino:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto il contrario?
> l'ha scritto anche tubarao e io l'ho confermato
> 
> mi sono messa anche come esempio lampante proprio per non parlare di altra gente:
> ...





Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me realmente non sembra così. Posso anche aver letto superficialmente, ma il discordo di Brunetta era il classico discorso di Brunetta, ovvero tagliato con l'accetta, manicheo, a senso unico o come ti pare, ma fondamentalmente quello che ha sempre scritto in merito. *Non mi pareva ce l'avesse con te o con Tubarao nello specifico.*




oh, ma ci sei o ci fai?
rileggiti il neretto

certo che non ce l'ha con me


----------



## free (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in questo caso vi ho accomunato perché col tuo quote ti sei mostrata d'accordo con lei (per quel che concerne la parte sostanziale del discorso, non il giudizio)
> io condivido molto il discorso di free: la fedeltà difficilmente si basa sulla sincerità dimostrata da una persona nei confronti del mondo intero, perché discende da chi vuole esserle fedele (è una sua scelta), non dal fatto che quella persona sia sincera o no
> tanto per fare un esempio estremo: esistono uomini e donne fedeli a chi li picchia o li maltratta
> 
> ...



veramente io rispondevo proprio alla domanda del 3d, ovvero come fidarsi del traditore/amante
e dicevo che la sincerità non accorda automaticamente la fiducia, e ho spigato il perchè, secondo me

del resto basta fare la prova contraria: chi mai darebbe fiducia ad una persona sincera ma superficiale o anche troppo ingenua? e chi a una persona sincera ma cretina?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ne cell ne pc*...una cosa che avevo nel portafoglio*...
> 
> la pupa cresce magnificamente...mangia latte in quantità industriali


INVORNITO!:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a pronunciare sole o tubarao (per due ragioni contrarie ) a chiara scatta la sindrome di frau blucher e fa nitrire i cavalli:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> scherzo
> prova : tubarao  è sciocchino:singleeye:



lo è, ed è pure testone e paraculo


----------



## free (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto il contrario?
> l'ha scritto anche tubarao e io l'ho confermato
> 
> mi sono messa anche come esempio lampante proprio per non parlare di altra gente:
> ...



in questo caso il Tuba si fida di te perchè evidentemente ha avuto modo di valutare ed apprezzare il tuo modo di porti in mille occasioni di vario tipo, e ciò supera il fatto che tu non sia sincera con tuo marito


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> veramente io rispondevo proprio alla domanda del 3d, ovvero come fidarsi del traditore/amante
> e dicevo che la sincerità non accorda automaticamente la fiducia, e ho spigato il perchè, secondo me
> 
> del resto basta fare la prova contraria: chi mai darebbe fiducia ad una persona sincera ma superficiale o anche troppo ingenua? e chi a una persona sincera ma cretina?



madonna, ma che avete oggi?

sarò io che non riesco a farmi capire


:miiiii:


:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ne cell ne pc...una cosa che avevo nel portafoglio...
> 
> la pupa cresce magnificamente...mangia latte in quantità industriali


patacca.....io x non sbagliarmi,cestino all'istante scontrini,in primis quello della ricarica.....
grande!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> in questo caso il Tuba si fida di te perchè evidentemente ha avuto modo di valutare ed apprezzare il tuo modo di porti in mille occasioni di vario tipo, e ciò supera il fatto che tu non sia sincera con tuo marito



 *TI AMO

*:festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lo è, ed è pure testone e* paraculo *


Scusa se mi intrometto ma questo non potevo non quotarlo


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

[video]http://it.search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A7x9QX6nqlJS4X0AK9YbDQx.;_ylu=X3oDM  TB2bGYwNGtuBHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2lyZAR2dGlkA  01TWUlUMDJfNzU-/SIG=1l0jiia2j/EXP=1381178151/**http%3a//it.video.search.yahoo.com/video/play%3fp=frau%2bblucher%2byoutube%26tnr=  21%26vid=c9d066cbf4cfdd4a28d351a1dbcb662  a%26l=10%26turl=http%253A%252F%252Fts3.m  m.bing.net%252Fth%253Fid%253DU.467557131  4788366%2526pid%253D15.1%26rurl=http%253  A%252F%252Fwww.bing.com%252Fvideos%252Fs  earch%253Fq%253Dfau%252Bblucher%252Byou%  252Btube%2526docid%253D4675571314788366%  2526mid%253D7D4257DAF6E373EBAD077D4257DA  F6E373EBAD07%2526view%253Ddetail%26sigr=  1484spljl%26tt=b%26tit=Frau%2bBlucher%26  back=http%253A%252F%252Fit.search.yahoo.  com%252Fsearch%253Fei%253DUTF-8%2526p%253Dfau%252Bblucher%252Byou%252B  %252Btube%2526rd%253Dr1%2526fr%253Dyhs-invalid%26sigb=12nj0bbne[/video]





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> madonna, ma che avete oggi?
> 
> sarò io che non riesco a farmi capire
> 
> ...


----------



## free (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> madonna, ma che avete oggi?
> 
> sarò io che non riesco a farmi capire
> 
> ...



in effetti ho un po' di emicrania:singleeye:
e infatti mi sono dimenticata di ribadire la cosa più importante del discorso, e cioè che secondo me la fiducia nasce dalla stima, e non dalla sincerità


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> [video]http://it.search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A7x9QX6nqlJS4X0AK9YbDQx.;_ylu=X3oDM  TB2bGYwNGtuBHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2lyZAR2dGlkA  01TWUlUMDJfNzU-/SIG=1l0jiia2j/EXP=1381178151/**http%3a//it.video.search.yahoo.com/video/play%3fp=frau%2bblucher%2byoutube%26tnr=  21%26vid=c9d066cbf4cfdd4a28d351a1dbcb662  a%26l=10%26turl=http%253A%252F%252Fts3.m  m.bing.net%252Fth%253Fid%253DU.467557131  4788366%2526pid%253D15.1%26rurl=http%253  A%252F%252Fwww.bing.com%252Fvideos%252Fs  earch%253Fq%253Dfau%252Bblucher%252Byou%  252Btube%2526docid%253D4675571314788366%  2526mid%253D7D4257DAF6E373EBAD077D4257DA  F6E373EBAD07%2526view%253Ddetail%26sigr=  1484spljl%26tt=b%26tit=Frau%2bBlucher%26  back=http%253A%252F%252Fit.search.yahoo.  com%252Fsearch%253Fei%253DUTF-8%2526p%253Dfau%252Bblucher%252Byou%252B  %252Btube%2526rd%253Dr1%2526fr%253Dyhs-invalid%26sigb=12nj0bbne[/video]



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

ho cambiato idea, sono io:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto ma questo non potevo non quotarlo


un altro pò di _adoro quest'uomo_ e vedi dove ti arriva il quote

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho cambiato idea, sono io:rotfl:



in effetti io sarei il cavallo imbizzarrito  :carneval:


----------



## free (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *TI AMO
> 
> *:festa::festa::festa::festa:



ti stima, e quindi si fida di te

tu ti fideresti di uno che non stimi? io NO


----------



## The Cheater (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> INVORNITO!:mrgreen:





lothar57 ha detto:


> patacca.....io x non sbagliarmi,cestino all'istante scontrini,in primis quello della ricarica.....
> grande!!


Ripeto:
Il mio "white side" voleva essere scoperto ed ho relazionato in merito...

...quando voglio veramente nascondere una cosa riesco...il problema è che raramente lo voglio davvero


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> c'è da dire che la fiducia non si basa sulla sincerità, non è un meccanismo così automatico
> piuttosto credo che si basi sulla stima, vale a dire che ci sembra che una data persona sarà in grado di comportarsi in modo consono in mille diverse situazioni (anche ad es. non rivelando segreti, quindi a ben vedere non essendo sincera), per questo ha la nostra stima e le accordiamo anche la fiducia sintetizzando


Concordo che la fiducia si possa basare sulla stima.
Ma non è sempre così.
Si può provare stima per ragioni-qualità diverse. Tenere segreta una confidenza è una cosa, mantenere una relazione segreta un'altra.


----------



## free (7 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo che la fiducia si possa basare sulla stima.
> Ma non è sempre così.
> Si può provare stima per ragioni-qualità diverse. Tenere segreta una confidenza è una cosa, mantenere una relazione segreta un'altra.



per fare un es. concreto anche se un po' assurdo, se hai un amante cretino te ne accorgi, no? non lo stimi e non ti fidi di lui

invece, diversamente, se hai come amante una persona intelligente, seria, sobria, sveglia etc., insomma degna di stima, non ti fidi uguale?? solo perchè mente alla moglie?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un traditore è un bugiardo inevitabilmente non si può sentire: mente al partner, e quella è una cose oggettiva e incontrovertibile. Ma potrebbe non essere un bugiardo a 360 gradi, cosi come un terrone potrebbe non essere un mafioso.
> 
> Quello che mi stà più sulle palle in questo forum è quando volete mettervi a fare Guelfi contro Ghibellini, Isaaeliani contro Palestinesi. Un traditore, così come un terrone, o un negro, è UNA PERSONA. Si può mentire al partner per una scopata, ed essere le persone più sincere del mondo con il resto dell'universo. Smettetela di attaccare questa A scarlatte addosso alla gente.


Io non ho attaccato nulla a nessuno.
I tuoi paragoni continuano a essere scorretti.
Si può dire che una persona può mentire al partner ed essere sincero con gli altri? Certamente.
E' certo che chi mente, al partner o al verduraio, è una persona che ha dato prova di essere in grado di mentire.
Un traditore però non mente a un estraneo ma a una persona con la quale si è preso degli impegni.
E' invece sotto gli occhi di tutti che la fiducia non è dipendente da come una persona si è comportata con altri e che gli amanti confidano gli umi negli altri, così come continuano a farlo i partner traditi (finché non sanno), così come i complici di un truffatore o i familiari di un mafioso.
I meccanismi della fiducia si basano sempre sulla presunzione che la nostra fiducia sia un tale dono da venir rispettata.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mahh, ho molti più problemi, con chi per lavare
> due tovaglie, usa programmi lunghissimi e un casino
> ...


Chiaramente ognuno ha una propria scala di valori e non è detto che ci sia al primo posto la lealtà nei confronti del partner.
Non la metterei neanch'io al primo posto, se il partner non sono io


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> un altro pò di _adoro quest'uomo_ e vedi dove ti arriva il quote
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo ve l'ho già confermato io
> dare dell'intellettualmente disonesto al tuba in questo frangente è stato un pessimo modo di condurre il discorso


Lo è stato, oppure ha qualche difficoltà argomentativa.
E' evidente che tutti i traditori mentono.
Mentre non tutti i meridionali sono mafiosi. Ecc.
Gli esempi che ha usati sono sbagliati, volontariamente per voler difendere la sua posizione o per errore, sempre sbagliati restano.


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiaramente ognuno ha una propria scala di valori e non è detto che ci sia al primo posto la lealtà nei confronti del partner.
> Non la metterei neanch'io al primo posto, se il partner non sono io



Ciao

:up: 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


il fatto di dare credito o meno ... l'ho scritto prima,
e non è una battuta gettata così, quella della biancheria ecc. 
quando vedo come l'ottica del vivere è solo ristretto a se stessi,
qualcosa a me non torna ... no e no e no ... 
e può essere quello che vuoi, ma questo aspetto la racconta lunga. 
può anche essere una persona, che non ha mai commesso un errore. 

ora non intendo fare un oratorio, va benissimo così. 
come vedi ... è ben altro che metto al primo posto ... 

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (7 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo è stato, oppure ha qualche difficoltà argomentativa.
> E' evidente che tutti i traditori mentono.
> Mentre non tutti i meridionali sono mafiosi. Ecc.
> Gli esempi che ha usati sono sbagliati, volontariamente per voler difendere la sua posizione o per errore, sempre sbagliati restano.


Invece i non traditori non mentono.....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non ricordo..o forse si...ti ha beccato il cell,o il pc vero?
> Fantastica la terza donna....ma quanto cresce....che mangia??:smile::smile::smile:
> Anch'io forse l'avro'........ma non come figlia    .


Sta per arrivare la nipotina? Che bello!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo è stato, oppure ha qualche difficoltà argomentativa.
> E' evidente che tutti i traditori mentono. al partner non in generale. C'è differenza
> Mentre non tutti i meridionali sono mafiosi. Ecc.
> Gli esempi che ha usati sono sbagliati, volontariamente per voler difendere la sua posizione o per errore, sempre sbagliati restano.


----------



## Calipso (7 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Invece i non traditori non mentono.....



.................un pò come i timorati di dio che vanno a messa tutte le domeniche in prima fila.... loro noo... mai...................


----------



## lothar57 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sta per arrivare la nipotina? Che bello!


no Brun,capito male.
.ciao ciao


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto il contrario?
> l'ha scritto anche tubarao e io l'ho confermato
> 
> mi sono messa anche come esempio lampante proprio per non parlare di altra gente:
> ...


Per me il punto non sta lì perché manco l'avevo capito e, sinceramente, non me ne frega una cippa.
La discussione verteva sul fatto che si domandava Giorgiocan se poteva fidarsi lui dell'amante o se c'era il rischio che, in quanto amante, come lui, avrebbe potuto rivelare la loro relazione e viceversa.
 Da lì è disceso che se una persona è capace di mentire la fiducia si basa su altre cose e non sul fatto che una persona sia sincera in assoluto. 
Oh se poi c'è qualcuno che voleva arrivare a quella conclusione che dici può anche essere e, come spesso mi accade, non me ne sono accorta.


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me il punto non sta lì perché manco l'avevo capito e, sinceramente, non me ne frega una cippa.
> La discussione verteva sul fatto che si domandava Giorgiocan se poteva fidarsi lui dell'amante o se c'era il rischio che, in quanto amante, come lui, avrebbe potuto rivelare la loro relazione e viceversa.
> Da lì è disceso che se una persona è capace di mentire la fiducia si basa su altre cose e non sul fatto che una persona sia sincera in assoluto.
> Oh se poi c'è qualcuno che voleva arrivare a quella conclusione che dici può anche essere e, come spesso mi accade, non me ne sono accorta.



Ciao

si è vero. 
ma quella discussione, non si era conclusa, in quanto lui stesso poi dice,
che se la mena troppo, perché effettivamente dopo così tanto tempo
non da senso, che lei ora spifferi tutto. che il problema, a dire il vero,
l'ha lui ... e se continua così, non sarà lei, bensì proprio lui ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> per fare un es. concreto anche se un po' assurdo, se hai un amante cretino te ne accorgi, no? non lo stimi e non ti fidi di lui
> 
> invece, diversamente, se hai come amante una persona intelligente, seria, sobria, sveglia etc., insomma degna di stima, non ti fidi uguale?? solo perchè mente alla moglie?


Io ho avuto un marito cretino (non sto a spiegare ma si è rivelato tale) e traditore, come sto messa?


Anzi si potrebbe rovesciare la domanda: come ci si può fidare di una persona tanta ingenua da farsi tradire sotto il naso?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Brun,capito male.
> .ciao ciao


arriva La Nipote? :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho avuto un marito cretino (non sto a spiegare ma si è rivelato tale) e traditore, come sto messa?
> 
> 
> Anzi si potrebbe rovesciare la domanda: come ci si può fidare di una persona tanta ingenua da farsi tradire sotto il naso?



Ciao

:unhappy: ... bruttino, brunetta ... proprio bruttino. 

ingenua no. non è ingenuità ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo è stato, oppure ha qualche difficoltà argomentativa.
> E' evidente che tutti i traditori mentono.
> Mentre non tutti i meridionali sono mafiosi. Ecc.
> Gli esempi che ha usati sono sbagliati, volontariamente per voler difendere la sua posizione o per errore, sempre sbagliati restano.



il discorso era sulla fiducia 
rispondeva all'asserzione di ultimo: come puoi fidarti di un traditore?

il discorso sulla bugia l'hai inserito tu, per difendere le tue posizioni o per errore, non so


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Invece i non traditori non mentono.....


Torna a tre giorni fa :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (7 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Torna a tre giorni fa :mrgreen::mrgreen:


I can't
Guardo solo avanti


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il discorso era sulla fiducia
> rispondeva all'asserzione di ultimo: come puoi fidarti di un traditore?
> 
> il discorso sulla bugia l'hai inserito tu, per difendere le tue posizioni o per errore, non so


Oh un traditore ha tradito la fiducia di qualcuno è un fatto.
Un rapinatore ha rapinato.
Un ladro ha rubato.
Le parole vogliono dire questo.
Poi ci si chiede se chi ha tradito la fiducia di qualcuno al quale ha promesso fiducia e al quale ha certamente mentito sia affidabile per altri versi.
Che questo avvenga, cioè che un traditore (nelle relazioni sentimentali) possa essere affidabile per altri versi, è sotto gli occhi di tutti.
Ma anche un omicida può essere un genitore amorevole e, come è noto ed esempio sempre usato, Hitler amava gli animali. 
Un modo di essere non cristallino in un ambito o in una determinata relazione non inficia automaticamente tutti gli aspetti delle persone.
La domanda era: come fate a fidarvi?
Per Free la fiducia si basa sulla stima.
Per me si basa sulla presunzione che in quella determinata relazione che ci riguarda noi meritiamo fiducia. 
Chi è stato tradito dovrebbe aver imparato che così non è ma continua con altri a fidarsi, sempre su quella presunzione.


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il discorso era sulla fiducia
> rispondeva all'asserzione di ultimo: come puoi fidarti di un traditore?
> 
> il discorso sulla bugia l'hai inserito tu, per difendere le tue posizioni o per errore, non so



Ciao

se non erro, era in risposta a farfalla ... 

e il tutto conteneva già la risposta.
non era proprio una domanda. 

comunque, ovvio, che ... che ... che ... :mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sta per arrivare la nipotina? Che bello!


ahahahahahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... che perfida:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> oh, ma ci sei o ci fai?
> rileggiti il neretto
> 
> certo che non ce l'ha con me


Ci sono. Perchè allora effettivamente non capisco per quale ragione ti metti a scrivere che Tubarao dovrebbe ammettere di non fidarsi di te quando si ragiona sui massimi sistemi e non su te e lui nello specifico. Non è che è tutto Chiaracentrico, per dire.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahahahahahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... che perfida:mrgreen:


ridi poco..ma secondo te??avete capito male..nessuna/o nipote.:smile:


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao Brunetta,

certo, quoto quello che hai detto.

ora si potrebbe continuare, con la qualità della fiducia che si da, 
pur avendo fatto l'esperienza. 

ma tu credi veramente, che dopo una tale esperienza, si dia la fiducia
al 100%? ... ma non mi sembra possibile. lo metti in conto, che 
tutto può accadere ... 

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (7 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> certo, quoto quello che hai detto.
> 
> ...


Una VERA donna (idem un VERO uomo) mette sempre in conto tutto a prescindere, anche senza che nulla sia accaduto...di contro, quando accade, sempre una VERA donna e VERO uomo, se decide di andare avanti continuerà a mettere in conto tutto ne più ne meno di prima...

...chiamasi fatalismo, ma a me piace chiamarla "voglia di vivere bene e fanculo a quanto accaduto e/o accadrà"!!!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> certo, quoto quello che hai detto.
> 
> ...


Il 100% credo (spero!) non lo do più.


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Una VERA donna (idem un VERO uomo) mette sempre in conto tutto a prescindere, anche senza che nulla sia accaduto...di contro, quando accade, sempre una VERA donna e VERO uomo, se decide di andare avanti continuerà a mettere in conto tutto ne più ne meno di prima...
> 
> ...chiamasi fatalismo, ma a me piace chiamarla "voglia di vivere bene e fanculo a quanto accaduto e/o accadrà"!!!



Ciao,

vedi, ironia della sorte ... 

davo fiducia, certo. ma ho sempre modellato la mia vita all'interno della coppia
in tal modo, che se dovesse accadere qualcosa, io me la sarei cavata benissimo da sola.
non pensavo al tradimento, a dire la verità ... non so neanche il perché. forse 
perché si viveva molto liberi. a lui, questo mio aspetto, li dava fastidio. lo riteneva,
che non mi "concedevo" del tutto, che una parte era fuori, o fuggitiva ... ma l'ha accettato. 
poi, invece, quando siamo entrati in una situazione, che ho dovuto fidarmi, come lui ha 
sempre voluto ... mi tradisce ... ... certo, c'è anche da dire, che la situazione era molto
delicata. ma solo per dire ... 

sienne


----------



## free (7 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho avuto un marito cretino (non sto a spiegare ma si è rivelato tale) e traditore, come sto messa?
> 
> 
> Anzi si potrebbe rovesciare la domanda: *come ci si può fidare di una persona tanta ingenua da farsi tradire sotto il naso?*



ma infatti avevo contemplato anche questo  caso
dicendo cioè che una persona sincera ma molto ingenua (e poi avevo aggiunto superficiale o cretina) non ispira fiducia, secondo me, perchè non la si stima abbastanza dal saperla uscire indenne, o quasi, dalle molte trappole che ci tende la vita

anche se tu non c'entri niente perchè non si tratta di stabilire se sei un es. di amante degna di fiducia, tuttavia probabilmente nel tuo caso tuo marito ti avrà affettuosamente considerata "troppo ingenua" e ci avrà sguazzato dentro


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti avevo contemplato questo anche caso
> dicendo cioè che una persona sincera ma molto ingenua (e poi avevo aggiunto superficiale o cretina) non ispira fiducia, secondo me, perchè non la si stima abbastanza dal saperla uscire indenne, o quasi, dalle molte trappole che ci tende la vita
> 
> anche se tu non c'entri niente perchè non si tratta di stabilire se sei un es. di amante degna di fiducia, tuttavia probabilmente nel tuo caso tuo marito ti avrà affettuosamente considerata "troppo ingenua" e ci avrà sguazzato dentro


Infatti.
Però ingenua quando do fiducia.


----------



## free (7 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Io ho avuto un marito cretino (non sto a spiegare ma si è rivelato tale) e traditore, come sto messa?*
> 
> 
> Anzi si potrebbe rovesciare la domanda: come ci si può fidare di una persona tanta ingenua da farsi tradire sotto il naso?



ma tuo marito ha combinato casini con le amanti e relativi mariti, che tu sappia?
sai se le sue amanti si fidavano di lui?:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Però ingenua quando do fiducia.



Ciao Brunetta,

ok, mettiamo ingenua ... 

ma dimmi, che vita è, andare in giro ed essere diffidenti. 
oh, a me non piace tanto. voglio essere tranquilla. 
perché se sono diffidente, sto sulle spine. 
preferisco, prendermi un'altra cantonata, tanto
ora conosco il gioco ... :mrgreen: ... ma nel mentre,
sono stata tranquilla e ho fatto gli affari miei. 

sienne


----------



## free (7 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> ok, mettiamo ingenua ...
> 
> ...



ma c'è una giusta via di mezzo tra l'essere diffidenti e dare fiducia, la fiducia è cosa seria, mica bisogna darla via come il pane


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma c'è una giusta via di mezzo tra l'essere diffidenti e dare fiducia, la fiducia è cosa seria, mica bisogna darla via come il pane


per principio non do mai via nulla come il pane:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tuo marito ha combinato casini con le amanti e relativi mariti, che tu sappia?
> sai se le sue amanti si fidavano di lui?:singleeye:


Le amanti si fidavano. Lui si fidava. Lui ha sbagliato a fidarsi . Soprattutto ha sbagliato a fidarsi della mia ingenuità, perché a tutto c'è un limite.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> ok, mettiamo ingenua ...
> 
> ...


Io riconosco di aver esagerato.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le amanti si fidavano. Lui si fidava. Lui ha sbagliato a fidarsi . Soprattutto ha sbagliato a fidarsi della mia ingenuità, perché a tutto c'è un limite.


Oddio Brunilde, tra amanti la fiducia è il minimo sindacale, ma proprio il minimo, pure prima del sesso. Se non c'è fiducia non c'è proprio nessuna amante, almeno per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio Brunilde, tra amanti la fiducia è il minimo sindacale, ma proprio il minimo, pure prima del sesso. Se non c'è fiducia non c'è proprio nessuna amante, almeno per quanto mi riguarda.


quoto


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio Brunilde, tra amanti la fiducia è il minimo sindacale, ma proprio il minimo, pure prima del sesso. Se non c'è fiducia non c'è proprio nessuna amante, almeno per quanto mi riguarda.





farfalla ha detto:


> quoto



Ma certo, come no.

La fiducia e la stima ora la diamo al primo che passa.

Di solito per avere fiducia ci si conosce, ci si frequenta e piano piano conoscendosi s'instaura un'amicizia, una fiducia basata sulla conoscenza. 

Poi se voi date fiducia ad un amante, a qualcuno che conoscete da poco e via dicendo, bene per voi. 

Certo che, date un valore alle parole che è davvero speciale, però mettiamo bene i sostantivi le virgole e i peti nei giusti posti.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma certo, come no.
> 
> La fiducia e la stima ora la diamo al primo che passa.
> 
> ...



Infatti, tu diventi amante di una sconosciuta? Io no.
non stiamo parlando di qualcuno con cui vai a letto una sera e che non conosci. Almeno io non sto parlando di quello.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti, tu diventi amante di una sconosciuta? Io no.
> non stiamo parlando di qualcuno con cui vai a letto una sera e che non conosci. Almeno io non sto parlando di quello.


Le variabili per definire gli amanti sono tante, ma il contenuto che ho scritto è soltanto uno, la giusta definizione alle parole.


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma certo, come no.
> 
> La fiducia e la stima ora la diamo al primo che passa.
> 
> ...


no, quelli no, por favor:racchia:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le variabili per definire gli amanti sono tante, ma il contenuto che ho scritto è soltanto uno, la giusta definizione alle parole.



Benissimo
Io ho parlato per come definisco io l'amante
Non scopo con un uomo che non conosco e che non stimo, di conseguenza mi fido.


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma c'è una giusta via di mezzo tra l'essere diffidenti e dare fiducia, la fiducia è cosa seria, mica bisogna darla via come il pane



Ciao free


e chiaro, con quello che ho scritto prima,

che tra il nero e il bianco ... ci sono una marea di grigi. 


poi, io do solo pane duro ... :mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, quelli no, por favor:racchia:



Come non declinare il giusto sollazzo quando c'è una così gentile richiesta.


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao 

ma come è? ma come è? ... 

c'è una guida, e io non ne so niente?

sempre tutto segreto? 

mi rompo la capoccia per nulla?!

E io, che mi sono fidata, sempre e solo di me ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Benissimo
> Io ho parlato per come definisco io l'amante
> Non scopo con un uomo che non conosco e che non stimo, di conseguenza mi fido.


No, eventualmente sei costretta a giocare nel gioco in cui ti sei infilata. 

Io ripeto, la fiducia la do a chi conosco, e che conosco da tanto tempo. E per sfatare quello che magari "volontariamente" si potrebbe travisare, anche ad un traditore/trice. perchè appunto non è il traditore/traditrice sinonimo di "non fiducia". ma sono casi, e nella norma un traditore/trice è di per se un mentitore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci sono. Perchè allora effettivamente non capisco *per quale ragione ti metti a scrivere che Tubarao dovrebbe ammettere di non fidarsi di te *quando si ragiona sui massimi sistemi e non su te e lui nello specifico. Non è che è tutto Chiaracentrico, per dire.


capisco. va bene


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, eventualmente sei costretta a giocare nel gioco in cui ti sei infilata.
> 
> Io ripeto, la fiducia la do *a chi conosco, e che conosco da tanto tempo*. E per sfatare quello che magari "volontariamente" si potrebbe travisare, anche ad un traditore/trice. perchè appunto non è il traditore/traditrice sinonimo di "non fiducia". ma sono casi, e nella norma un traditore/trice è di per se un mentitore.


Hai una tabella per quantificare tot?
Perchè ripeto, ma sembra che non mi leggi, se non mi fido di un uomo non ci finisco a letto. quindi prima di finirci mi prendo il tempo per impararlo a conoscere.
IO poi ognuno può fare ovviamente il cavolo che vuole


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

ma di cosa si sta parlando?

ognuno gestisce la fiducia come meglio crede. 
il metro di misura siamo noi stessi. 
e in base cosa e come e che ne so io, riteniamo 
importante o meno ... 

basta vedere come fa Lothar ... 
tutti questi preamboli, non ne ha bisogno. 
E non so, quanto stimi lui ... come le chiama? 
zoccole? ... ahhhh 

sono solo giudizi personali. 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai una tabella per quantificare tot?
> Perchè ripeto, ma sembra che non mi leggi, se non mi fido di un uomo non ci finisco a letto. quindi prima di finirci mi prendo il tempo per impararlo a conoscere.
> IO poi ognuno può fare ovviamente il cavolo che vuole



Beata te che riesci ad instaurare un tal rapporto di fiducia nei tradimenti. Sembri esserne un'esperta da come parli. 

Come se nel corso della tua vita hai provato un mucchio di modi che distinguono i vari tipi di traditori e alla fine poter rivoluzionare i termini che contraddistinguono aggettivi e via discorrendo per definire fiducia, mentitore e ecc ecc.

Io mi soffermo alla logica, dove in un tradimento sussiste quella convenienza di comodo ai traditori, dove la fiducia in quel caso non è data dal significato vero della parola ma da sinonimi del tutto differenti dal significato vero che si da ad amicizia, fiducia, amore, fedeltà e via discorrendo.

Carissima, io posso soltanto dire la mia, e nel contesto quel figlio di buona donna dell'amante di mia moglie, non si fece più vivo...! partì nei meandri segreti di chissà quale posto, fregandosene altamente di mia moglie e di tutto quello che le stava succedendo. E non credo che il figlio di buona donna pensasse che io la riempissi di fiori a mia moglie. 

Quindi cosa ne è venuto fuori? Te lo dico, una scopata..! e nel contesto amicizia, ti voglio bene, conoscenza ec ec son spariti più veloci della luce. E' solo il mio caso eh, quello posso mettere come esempio. E questo ripeto non vale per tutti i tipi di tradimento, ci sono le eccezioni dove esiste una sorta di fiducia basata sulla "schiettezza" dei due, nel cominciare un tradimento, o comunque nel chiarirsi man mano che si conoscono, stabilendo loro stessi il loro rapporto. 
Poi se vogliamo cambiare il mondo e quello che ci insegnano, possiamo anche dare il significato che s'instaura in un rapporto di tradimento e renderlo primario come significato mondiale. 

Vabbè ho scritto troppo. Non mi sono capito.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> capisco. va bene



Casi come il tuo chiara, sono quei casi dove io do lo stesso significato nella parola fiducia, perchè voi qua o in qualsiasi altro posto conoscete la vostra fiducia basata apertamente sul vostro rapporto e il vostro rapportarvi nel forum, si qua sono fermamente convinto che "la fiducia" esiste, uguale o quasi al valore che do io alla parola fiducia. Nei vostri modi ed in quello che avete deciso.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Beata te che riesci ad instaurare un tal rapporto di fiducia nei tradimenti. Sembri esserne un'esperta da come parli.
> 
> Come se nel corso della tua vita hai provato un mucchio di modi che distinguono i vari tipi di traditori e alla fine poter rivoluzionare i termini che contraddistinguono aggettivi e via discorrendo per definire fiducia, mentitore e ecc ecc.
> 
> ...


Io non cambio il mondo. Io parlo della mia esperienza e di quello che PER ME è un amante
Come tu parli della tua esperienza io parlo della mia
Per me è stato così.
Sfioro per un attimo l'esempio di tua moglie. Lo faccio con tutta la delicatezza del caso. Puoi considerare quel tipo un amante?
Io no. 
Forse dovremmo intenderci su questo.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Casi come il tuo chiara, sono quei casi dove io do lo stesso significato nella parola fiducia, perchè voi qua o in qualsiasi altro posto conoscete la vostra fiducia basata apertamente sul vostro rapporto e il vostro rapportarvi nel forum, si qua sono fermamente convinto che "la fiducia" esiste, uguale o quasi al valore che do io alla parola fiducia. Nei vostri modi ed in quello che avete deciso.


Scusa e io cosa sto dicendo dall'inizio?:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa e io cosa sto dicendo dall'inizio?:singleeye:



Guarda che non si stava parlando di Chiara, si parlava di fiducia, dell'esatta collocazione di termini, di certo io la parola fiducia non la colloco in un traditore/trice, con le dovute eccezioni, ma non so più come scriverlo, comunque ci siamo capiti 

Alleluia...!


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

ma la fiducia, ha tante sfaccettature. 
e la si può decorare con altri valori, 
che per la persono sono importanti. 

non pongo la stessa fiducia nei vari tipi
di rapporto, proprio perché i rapporti sono 
differenti. 

e come con l'amore. amo il mio compagno
differentemente che il mio gatto o mia figlia. 
e pure, sempre di amore parlo, ed è. 

le cose ... sono anche funzionali. 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (8 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto il contrario?
> l'ha scritto anche tubarao e io l'ho confermato
> 
> mi sono messa anche come esempio lampante proprio per non parlare di altra gente:
> ...



che motivo avrebbe di non fidarsi visto e considerato che mi pare sia single ?
Con chi andresti a parlarne 
con la mamma(sua)...

Edit
Dovresti metterti il cuore in pace: sei leale in cuor tuo 
ma se in giro si sapesse  che non ti fai scrupoli a tradire non so quanti ti considerebbero leale..
E non dico che sia giusto e neanche appoggio questo pensiero ma questo è ....
E' inutile stare  qui nascosti dietro un nik e proclamare la lealtà ma poi 
non si ha il coraggio di affrontare la realtà dei fatti...
Cominciamo con il fare outing poi ne riparliamo

Creiamo un movimento di liberazione di fedifraghi 
mostrando di non essere cosi sleali .

Cioè non so mi sembra un'assurdita  cercare  approvazioni 
nell'essere considereati "meravigliosi" in un posto in cui neanche ci mettiamo la faccia
per paura di essere scoperti ...
Un controsenso abnorme....


----------



## sienne (8 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che motivo avrebbe di non fidarsi visto e considerato che mi pare sia single ?
> Con chi andresti a parlarne
> con la mamma(sua)...
> 
> ...


Ciao Luna,

ti quoto ... 

non l'avrei espresso in termini così "estremi" ... ma la direzione è quella.
ma nello stesso tempo, vedo anche un'altra cosa ... che è pesante. 
Una continua "accusa" ... come riporta Chiara nel suo post, per 
rafforzare una propria idea o per rigettare un proprio male non ben elaborato. 

Forse, provo a esprimermi più chiaramente cosa intendo ... 
Ora finisco prima di prendere il cafe ... e di leggere un'articolo ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ...
> 
> *Io mi soffermo alla logica*, dove in un tradimento sussiste quella convenienza di comodo ai traditori, dove la fiducia in quel caso non è data dal *significato vero della parola* ma da sinonimi del tutto differenti dal significato vero che si da ad amicizia, fiducia, amore, fedeltà e via discorrendo.
> 
> ...



Ciao 

Riprendo te Ultimo. Non per attaccarti. 
Ma per dare una possibilità, per poter andare un passo in avanti.  
E non sei l'unico. Ma sei l'esempio lampante in questo momento. 
Mi rifaccio al contenuto, perché non reisco in italiano a parlare diversamente,
se voglio spiegarmi. 

È rivolto, a chi ha interesse. 

Riferimento al termine: Fiducia -> mi rifaccio al tedesco, lì capisco bene. 

http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Vertrauen

_festes Überzeugtsein von der Verlässlichkeit, Zuverlässigkeit einer Person, Sache_
Traduzione: Essere della forte convinzione, a riguardo dell’affidabilità, di una persona, cosa. 

Ver-lässlichkeit e Zu-verlässlichkeit = cambia il suffisso. 
Sono dei sinonimi e entrambi i termini indicano affidabilità. 
Ma con una sottilissima differenza, che nell’uso quasi non si nota. 
La prima ha una velata leggera di moralità, la seconda indica piuttosto 
una cosa meccanica, uno strumento, un dettaglio, un aspetto … 
*Perciò: Fiducia = Può comprendere tutto l’essere o solo determinati aspetti dell’essere /cosa.*

Su che cosa si basa la “forte convinzione” del soggetto, non vi è nessuna indicazione. 
Perciò rimane a chi dà fiducia di stabilire a riguardo di che cosa. 

Quello che a me da fastidio, è l’aria accusatoria, moralistica, di valenza che sta all’inizio e che prosegue finendo poi, in una posizione di umiltà … “*io posso soltanto dire la mia* …”, che prendendo il contesto, di umiltà c’è poco. È una tattica, per avere ragione, per non dover mettersi in discussione e per non dare terreno per contestare. Così, alla prossima, si può rilanciare e il gioco continua. E si rilancia con sempre più convinzione … una convinzione, che però, né si basa sull’onestà, né su un mettersi in discussione. È chiaro come l’AMEN nella chiesa, che alcuni … si sentono toccati personalmente, perché la velatina con insinuazioni c’è. La percepisco a volte persino io, che non capisco mai nulla. E quel “*Carissima*” … sa tanto di sarcasmo … di falso proprio. 

*E se vogliamo fare un’analisi logica*, come scritto sopra … bisogna prendere però tutti i fatti, o almeno quelli riportati qui – altri non ce ne sono. E non solo quelli che ci fanno comodo per sostenere una propria visione. 
Es: Tu racconti determinate cose delicate nel tuo post, dell’urlo. Non tocco niente. Prendo solo elementi, per seguire una logica. Partendo, sempre dalla logica, lei dopo l’atto ha voluto farsi “male” e lui le è corso dietro e lo ha impedito. Cosa significa? Lui si è preoccupato di lei e le è andato dietro e lui, ha capito, che tutto quello che vi era tra loro in quel momento si è sgretolato. E che lei sapeva dove voleva avere il suo posto e che lui, non ne faceva parte. Mi riferisco a ciò che tu scrivi sopra, di promesse e quant’altro … e finire in un non so che paese. 
Saltiamo … perché il punto è un altro. Lui l’ha corteggiata per ca. un anno. Poi vede sgretolarsi tutto. Cosa fa? Forse, forse … dietro quel tirarsi indietro, non calcare, non insistere ecc.  … l’ha fatto, forse, perché ha visto il suo male, ha visto, che lei stava da un’altra parte ecc. … lui, forse, l’ha rispettata in tutto questo. Visto anche un ambiente culturale ecc. Perciò, non si sa, che valore lui, traditore, ha dato realmente al significato fiducia. 

Altro esempio, postato ieri … nel thread di Nordica, nel quale si parla di come comportarsi se un figlio scopre/sente ecc. che il padre ha una fidanzata e lo dice alla madre. La madre come dovrebbe o può comportarsi? 

_“Sui due ultimi post, mi piacerebbe sentire il commento dei traditori. Su come impostare l'educazione su un bambino piccolo in casi del genere.”_

Qui, c’è nuovamente l’aria (secondo me) di puntare il dito. Sarebbe una domanda da rivolgere a tutti. Per il semplice fatto, che l’educazione verso un figlio sta nelle mani di entrambi, in una convinzione di entrambi, su tante cose … che riguardano entrambi. Cosa potranno mai dire i traditori, che non riguarda una visione educativa posta con il loro partner tradito? Perciò, dovrebbe interessa sentirle tutte, se l’interesse stesse nella problematica vera e propria. Ma, ma, ma, così, pare che non sia … si attacca nuovamente la coscienza. 

C’è qualcosa che non va … 

Mi sembra … una proiezione di un problema proprio, su altri … 
Non lo so … sensazioni … 
Se così fosse, a me dispiace, perché è un malvivere. 
Ma non si risolve … puntando il dito … anzi (non è un intercalare). 


Perché lo faccio? Perché lo scrivo? … 
Perché dietro lo schermo ci sono pur sempre persone (come scritto da Luna).
Persone, che hanno anche loro avuto un loro cammino, percorso ecc. … e sono state male. Pungere in una discussione sempre sul personale, è pesante e non porta a NULLA. Perché, è vero, che hanno rotto un patto. Ma a volte, non è che una persona si alza la mattina e si dice: “Vuelaa, io rompo il patto, perché mi va di farlo e ci provo gusto”. A volte, c’è anche un certo percorso doloroso che porta a quella fuga, giusta o sbagliata che sia il fatto di non affrontare con il partner … e che ne sappiamo noi, cosa nel singolo caso lo impedisce? Possiamo solo provare a capire … e lasciare le coscienze degli altri in pace, ognuno si cala da SOLO le braghe … 

E il proprio male, va indirizzato al giusto destinatario. 

E lo faccio anche, perché nell’altro thread di Nordica, mi sarebbe veramente piaciuto sentire. 
Ma con una soffiata del genere alla nuca … quel confine rimane e blocca e fa pensare a non so cosa … che prima di affrontare la vera problematica, bisogna spulciare tutta questa questione implicitamente per arrivare poi a cosa? … a niente … perché niente è stato spiegato alla fine. 

E lo trovo di una tristezza incredibile, che deve esiste veramente un sotto-forum. Perché non ci si può esprimere più di tanto, perché poi le cose vengono usate per “battaglie personali”. In quel sotto-forum … alcuni cercano appoggio, altri un piccolo momento di condivisione ecc. e non … uno sparlare!!! (ci sarà anche quello …). 

Sono fatta così. Male. Lo so. Non mi va, di accusare ... preferisco il dialogo, forse, capendo e scambiando, 
l'una o l'altro trova quell'appoggio che serve per affrontare ... per chiarire in privato. 

Ma se ci si accusa ... il peso si amplifica ... e ci si "aggrappa" ancora di più nella propria posizione. 
Non sblocca ... NON PORTA A NULLA! 

Ecco ... forse, queste sono state le mie ultime parole. Devo riflettere. 
Mi sembra, di non avere nulla da dare ... è un girare e girare e girare ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Riprendo te Ultimo. Non per attaccarti.
> Ma per dare una possibilità, per poter andare un passo in avanti.
> ...



La prima metà del post l'ho letta molto attentamente, il resto velocemente. Cosa ne è uscito fuori dalla lettura? Stupore, sono rimasto molto stupito, senza parole, senza senso alla lettura e a quello che tu hai percepito, alcuni la potrebbero chiamare malignità, io anche se noto questo, non ci credo non voglio crederci, con tutte le mie forze non voglio crederci, sarai tu ora a leggere me, e sarai tu ora a farti un bell'esame di coscienza, e potrai farlo soltanto nel momento in cui mi leggerai prendendo per buono quello che scrivo. Quello che scrivo sienne è quello di cui spesso mi si addita come una delle tante sfaccettature di Ultimo, la SINCERITA'. solo con questo parolona ti avrei già risposto, presuppone di per se un pensiero che si pensa e che si scrive senza veli, che poi nel contesto dei discorsi subentri un qualcosa che possa dare fastidio è proprio dato da ciò, senza nulla dietro.


In un forum di tradimento la parola fiducia assume soltanto un significato, e quel significato di certo non lo si può prendere associando la parola fiducia come sinonimo del traditore. Traditore-fiducia, un assemblaggio, un identificazione, un associarsi del tutto fuori luogo, e nel contesto lo definirei anche volgare vergognoso, presuntuoso e soprattutto offensivo nei riguardi di quelle persone che qua dentro sono delle persone tradite, in questa maniera carissima sienne ti ho risposto, e direi anche in maniera soddisfacente. E ripeto tutto fa eccezione e tutto viene cambiato a secondo dei casi.

L'andare a scrivere "carissima" per poi alla fine scrivere "io posso dire la mia", è dato dall'enfasi del discorso, tant'è vero che ho scritto qualcosa di mio, e perdonami carissima sienne se, nello scrivere un qualcosa di vissuto mi faccio prendere dai ricordi e lo trasmetto a voi, cioè lo trasmetto a qualcuno, non di certo a te sienne, assolutamente non di certo a te..! Ecco vedi? qua il carissima stavolta è ironico e rabbioso, è incazzato, perche non hai capito una beneamata minchia..!  e me ne frego se nel contesto del discorso qualcuno leggerà e dirà che volgarità, me ne frego altamente perchè io sono sincero e tu non hai capito una beneamata minchia..! infatti a confermare il tutto c'è stato quella comprensione che alla fine ha portato me e farfalla a capirsi o perlomeno a capire che bene o male si diceva la stessa cosa. Quindi a che pro arrivi tu e fai tutto sto discorso? non voglio risposte in questo caso, non m'interessa. 

La domanda che ho posto ai traditori è una domanda nata da una realtà dove il tradimento è molto comune e ponendo quella domanda la pongo nella maniera in cui voglio, vorrei mettere i bambini in una condizione dove o traditori o traditi possano rispettarli, e nel porla sta benedetta domanda senza risposte qualcuno/a a parere mio ci avrà riflettuto e vagliato le possibili maniere da adottare in caso di scoperta del tradimento, si discute sienne, si parla si pongono domande, da parte mia senza malignità da parte tua a questo punto non riesco a capire se senza oppure con. 

Se scordo qualcosa mi dispiace.

La prossima volta ad un post del genere rispondo in altra maniera. Perchè scrivendoti che i miei post sono sinceri e alla ricerca di un qualcosa, ho detto tutto, se mi credi ok, se non mi credi la prossima volta gioco ad armi scorrette, e come vedi sono sempre sincero, nonostante la sincerità a volte non paghi.


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2013)

adesso però vorrei sapere da chi ha detto che ha solo amanti stimabili e degni di fiducia, se usa il preservativo, e come mai sì o no!
tanto per parlare di cosa succede in pratica!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> adesso però vorrei sapere da chi ha detto che ha solo amanti stimabili e degni di fiducia, se usa il preservativo, e come mai sì o no!
> tanto per parlare di cosa succede in pratica!



Bhe sei poco intelligente free, se l'amante ti dice, cara... sei la mia prima amante. Tu free devi credergli sulla fiducia..!

Mi scuso con chi di dovere, ma ormai su questo argomento fritto e rifritto ci scherzo su.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Bhe sei poco intelligente free, se l'amante ti dice, cara... sei la mia prima amante. Tu free devi credergli sulla fiducia..!
> 
> *Mi scuso con chi di dovere, ma ormai su questo argomento fritto e rifritto ci scherzo su.


Meno male che hai precisato che ci scherzi perchè altrimenti partivo in quarta


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Meno male che hai precisato che ci scherzi perchè altrimenti partivo in quarta



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> adesso però vorrei sapere da chi ha detto che ha solo amanti stimabili e degni di fiducia, se usa il preservativo, e come mai sì o no!
> tanto per parlare di cosa succede in pratica!


Madonna, TI AMO. Ma da morire.


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna, TI AMO. Ma da morire.



ecco un gentile utente desideroso di approfondire l'argomento, ma un po' timido!

allora? che si fa?


----------



## Spider (8 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco un gentile utente desideroso di approfondire l'argomento, ma un po' timido!
> 
> allora? che si fa?


...gli rompiamo il culo!!!!!!


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...gli rompiamo il culo!!!!!!



scusa ma ti pare il caso??
già è timido:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...gli rompiamo il culo!!!!!!


Ragnetto, ultimamente ti vedo un tantinello mosso...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco un gentile utente desideroso di approfondire l'argomento, ma un po' timido!
> 
> allora? che si fa?


Scusami amore, ma se anche mi fidassi di te a morte, come effettivamente è peraltro, ed anche se tu fossi la persona più corretta di questo mondo, come effettivamente è paraltro [2], non credi sarebbe opportuno, vista la, diciamo, tipicità del nostro rapporto, usare dispositivi di sicurezza, onde evitare improbabili ma ancorchè possibili effetti indesiderati del nostro amore, concentrandoci sulla parte divertente? Eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...gli rompiamo il culo!!!!!!


Minchia.


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...gli rompiamo il culo!!!!!!


evvai!...oggi mi sento violenta e atarassica


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusami amore, ma se anche mi fidassi di te a morte, come effettivamente è peraltro, ed anche se tu fossi la persona più corretta di questo mondo, come effettivamente è paraltro [2], non credi sarebbe opportuno, vista la, diciamo, tipicità del nostro rapporto, usare dispositivi di sicurezza, onde evitare improbabili ma ancorchè possibili effetti indesiderati del nostro amore, concentrandoci sulla parte divertente? Eh?


...non è che sia proprio il massimo del divertimento assistere alle opere di messa in sicurezza, eh...
o per caso conosci dei metodi innovativi nonchè stuzzicanti??


----------



## passante (8 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusami amore, ma se anche mi fidassi di te a morte, come effettivamente è peraltro, ed anche se tu fossi la persona più corretta di questo mondo, come effettivamente è paraltro [2], non credi sarebbe opportuno, vista la, diciamo, tipicità del nostro rapporto, usare dispositivi di sicurezza, onde evitare improbabili ma ancorchè possibili effetti indesiderati del nostro amore, concentrandoci sulla parte divertente? Eh?


ma tra amanti? tra amanti è facile: guada tesoro ci fidiamo uno dell'altro, ma non possiamo sapere se i nostri partner vanno con altri, quindi è indispensabile usare precauzioni (nel mio caso c'era anche il: altrimenti lasciamo stare).


----------



## passante (8 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...non è che sia proprio il massimo del divertimento assistere alle opere di messa in sicurezza, eh...
> o per caso conosci dei metodi innovativi nonchè stuzzicanti??


dici? io non ho mai avuto problemi a riguardo..


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...non è che sia proprio il massimo del divertimento assistere alle opere di messa in sicurezza, eh...
> o per caso conosci dei metodi innovativi nonchè stuzzicanti??


Ma mica stiamo puntellando la torre di Pisa, eh.


----------



## passante (8 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mica stiamo puntellando la torre di Pisa, eh.


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

magari :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Luna,
> 
> ti quoto ...
> 
> ...



scusa Sienne
non ho capito cosa intendi ...


Però ho capito che tu ti alzi quando io vado a letto


----------

